# buffed.de - Test der neuen Seite



## Elenenedh (26. Januar 2015)

Wir starten heute den Betatest für unsere neue Webseite auf ba2stage.buffed.de &#8211; und ihr seid alle herzlich eingeladen, euch die Beta selbst anzuschauen. Die Planungen für eine neue buffed-Webseite laufen übrigens schon seit Ende 2013. Unser Ziel war, News, Guides und Specials zu Themen wie World of Warcraft, Diablo, Guild Wars 2 oder The Elder Scrolls noch besser herauszustellen, die Navigation zu vereinfachen und die schon ziemlich angestaubte Optik endlich auf Vordermann zu bringen. Seit den ersten Konzepten haben wir intern viele Dinge ausprobiert, für gut befunden, wieder verworfen und neu gestaltet und sind jetzt an einem Punkt, wo wir euch in einem Betatest auf ba2stage.buffed.de auf die neue Seite loslassen wollen. 

 

Bitte denkt daran, dass es sich hier um einen Betatest handelt. Auch wenn die buffed-Webseite schon weit fortgeschritten ist, gibt es sicherlich noch diverse Bugs, die uns bisher nicht aufgefallen sind. Das ist bei einem öffentlichen Betastest völlig normal. Ihr könnt uns freilich dabei helfen, dass wir alle verbliebenen Bugs finden! Schaut euch die neue Seite an, sucht nach Links, die ins Leere führen, nach fehlenden Grafiken und verschwundenen Artikeln. Wir nehmen jede Kritik ernst und versuchen unser Bestes, eure Anmerkungen auch zu berücksichtigen. Bitte habt aber auch Verständnis dafür, dass wir manche Designentscheidungen nicht einfach wieder zurücknehmen können.

 

Wir werden euch über den Stand der Entwicklung auf dem Laufen halten. Um euer Feedback zu kanalisieren, postet eure Anmerkungen bitte in diesem Thread. Wenn ihr einen Bug findet, macht am besten einen Screenshot und nennt uns das verwendete Geräte (PC, Tablet) den Browser (möglichst mit Versionsnummer), die Auflösung und das Betriebssystem. Das erleichtert uns die Fehlersuche enorm.

 

*[SIZE=14pt]FAQ buffed-Betatest[/SIZE]*

 

*Warum baut ihr eure Seite um?*

Weil die aktuelle buffed-Webseite ziemlich veraltet ist und einen Neustart brauchte. Ausgangspunkt war, dass wir eine moderne Webseite benötigen, die auf *möglichst vielen Endgeräten* funktioniert. Außerdem wollten wir euch *mit weniger Klicks zu wichtigen Inhalten* führen: Dafür gibt es nun das "Megadropdown" und die Leiste mit Direktlinks zu den Startseiten unserer wichtigsten Themen wie World of Warcraft, The Elder Scrolls Online, Hearthstone oder Diablo.

 

*Da fehlen aber noch viele Seiten?*

Exakt, deswegen ist es auch nur ein Betatest J Uns geht es aktuell mehr um das Dropdown-Menü, das grundlegende Layout der Startseite, die Größe der Schriften und die Anordnung bestimmter Elemente. In den nächsten Wochen wird sich die Webseite also häufig ändern, fehlende Links werden ergänzt, das übliche also.

 

*Was ist mit Smartphones?*

Die neue Seite ist nicht für Smartphones ausgelegt. Voraussichtlich im kommenden Jahr wird dann auch diese Seite für Smartphones überarbeitet.

 

*Wie lange dauert der Betatest?*

Zwei bis drei Wochen, eventuell auch länger

 

*Welche Info braucht ihr, wenn ich einen Bug finde?* Einen Screenshot, das verwendete Gerät (PC, Tablet, Konsole), das Betriebssystem, den Browser (inkl. Versionssnummer) und die verwendete Auflösung

 

*Warum muss ich so viel scrollen?* Auf der neuen Seite muss man sicher mehr scrollen als auf der alten. Das ist allerdings auch kein Wunder, denn die alte Seite war mega-kompakt, ohne große Teaserelemente. Falls jemand nach einer Startseitenansicht ohne große Bilder sucht, findet diese im Dropdown-Menü unter /News/Alle News

 

*Entspricht die Performance der Betaseite auch dem Livebetrieb?* Jein. Wir cachen Teile der Webseite und wenn nun auf den Betaseiten deutlich weniger Leute unterwegs sind als auf der Liveseite, erhöht das die Wahrscheinlichkeit sogenannter Cache Misses. Tendenziell wird die neue Seite also im Livebetrieb noch schneller sein.

 

*Und wo geht es eigentlich hin zur neuen Seite?* Die Betaseite findet ihr unter ba2stage.buffed.de/


----------



## Greyn (26. Januar 2015)

Hey,

 

hatte mich schon gefragt, wann auch buffed nachrückt und mit einem neuen Design um die Ecke kommt.

 

Ich weiß noch nicht soooooooo recht, was ich davon halt soll. Wahrscheinlich muss man sich da erst dran gewöhnen, aber auf den ersten Blick überkommt mich jetzt nicht die große Freude. Es ist wirklich schon sehr schlicht gehalten. Ja, modernes Webdesign und so, aber Fan davon bin ich echt nicht. Was ich interessante finde ist eure Setzung von Highlights, Sepcials und Headlines im großen Stile. News sind sozusagen nur noch Nebensache und im Ticker zu sehen. Die Navigation auf den Spielerunterseiten finde ich dafür wiederum eher schwamming. Aktuell kann man gut zwischen News, Videos, Guides und so weiter switchen. Dort leider nicht mehr.

 

Die Hauptnavigation, unter den Spielen, ist mir persönlich auch zu schlicht. Man erkennt kaum wo die Dropdowmenüs anfangen als auch aufhören und generell ist das wirklich viel zu voll. Ich denke mal, dass auch noch so einige Werbebanner auf der Liveseite aktiv geschaltet werden. Auf Grund der eh schon vielen großen Bilder auf den Seiten, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das alles recht überladen wirkt, obwohl es ja eigentlich schlicht ist vom Design.

 

EDIT: Oh, ich sehe gerade, die Spieleseiten sind nur blöd verlinkt. Es gibt ja doch noch eigene Seiten dafür! Vielleicht solltet ihr diese dann auch in der Navigation verlinken und nicht die Newsfilter-Seiten.

 

EDIT 2: Ich habe es jetzt nur bei den Guides bisher gesehen, aber ich denke es ist bei allen Kategorisierungen der Fall. Man kann auf den einzelnen Seiten gar keine Kategorien wechseln. Nur über die Navigation oben. Beispiel: Wenn ich auf WoW Klassenguides gehe, dann kann ich dort keine andere Guidekategorien auswählen und sehe somit nicht, dass es auch andere gibt. Wenn ich dann im Breadcrumb auf WoW Guide gehe (Startseite/Guides/Wow), dann sind dort auch keine Kategorien aufgelistet. Finde ich etwas schlecht dargestellt und für suchende User sehr unpraktisch.

 

EDIT 3: Nur bei GUides geschaut. Kommentare sind recht weit unten versteckt. Es kommt erst ein (vielleicht recht langer) Guide, dann Infos zum Autor / zur Autorin, Schlagwörter & Socialbuttons, Videoempfehlungen, Seitenindex, Weitere Artikel UND DANN Kommentare  ... passend dazu vielleicht auch noch die andere Kritk: Der Seitenindex bei Guides ist dann ja auch recht unschön platziert. Erst unter Autor, Empfehlungen und Socialbtns. Sollte das nicht direkt unter die gerade aktive Seite? 

 

EDIT 4: Spcials werfen ein 404 - http://ba2stage.buffed.de/specials/

 

EDIT 5: Vielleicht soll es so sein, aber Filterfunktionen (Aktuelle / Beliebte Guides/news etc.) sowie Ansichtsanpassungen (Liste, Voll, Hybrid) werden nicht gespeichert.

 

 

Das war jetzt erst mal der erste Eindruck!


----------



## Elenenedh (26. Januar 2015)

Danke Greyn,

 

die Seiten zu den Spielen sind attraktiver anzuschauen, da stimme ich mit dir überein. Die Themenseiten (über die Spiele-Knöpfe erreichbar) lassen sich wahrscheinlich recht schnell hinsichtlich Übersichtlichkeit anpassen - ich war da auch noch nicht zufrieden mit 

 

Surf noch ein bisschen weiter und teile gerne deine Gedanken mit uns!


----------



## Nexilein (26. Januar 2015)

Optisch gefällt es mir ganz gut, aber trotz des schlichten Designs finde ich es etwas unübersichtlich:

 


Im Newsticker fehlen mir die Bildchen, und ganz allgemein sind die News für mich das zentrale Element auf Buffed. In der schmalen Seitenleiste sind sie für mich dadurch absolut unterrepräsentiert.
Auf die User-Aktivitäten im Forum und den Kommentaren schaue ich auch recht oft; dafür ganz nach unten scrollen zu müssen missfällt mir sehr.


----------



## 19michael95 (26. Januar 2015)

Och nö, bitte hier nicht auch noch so nen Kacheldesign wo man 0 Überblick mehr hat und garnichts findet...

Erst PCG, dann PCGH und jetzt Buffed..

 

Alle Schriften und Bilder sind einfach viel zu groß, ich sitz hier weder am Fernseher, noch am Tablet oder am Smartphone, ich sitze am PC...


----------



## matthi200 (26. Januar 2015)

Schlicht aber recht angenehm.

Leider fehlt es noch etwas an Unterteilung und so wirkt vieles unübersichtlich und gleich.

 

Außerdem kommt es mir so vor als wären Bilder oder anderen Grafiken oft sehr verwaschen, auch wenn sie klein sind.

 

Ihr braucht mehr farbliche Unterteilungen. Außerdem fehlt die persönliche note noch. Wenn man auf die Seite eines Spiels geht könnte man zb nen Banner haben wie bei Spieletipps.


----------



## Aglareba (26. Januar 2015)

Optisch gefällt mir die neue Seite sehr, aber wie sieht es denn mit der Möglichkeit aus selbst zu entscheiden, welche Spiele in der oberen Zeile angezeigt werden?

Außerdem, jedenfalls auf einem FullHD-Bildschirm, ist neben den dort angegebenen Spielen noch Platz für ein weiteres... Guild Wars 2 fehlt mir da, wenn man das nicht accountbezogen personalisieren kann.

"Mein Profil" und "Einstellungen" gehen im neuen Design bisher nicht, leiten auf einer Fehlerseite mit altem Design weiter.


----------



## Elenenedh (26. Januar 2015)

"Mein Profil" und "Einstellungen" gehen im neuen Design bisher nicht, leiten auf einer Fehlerseite mit altem Design weiter.

 

Das hat damit zu tun, dass wir da noch einiges an Importarbeit leisten müssen da - ich glaube an der Stelle kann ich es schon einmal sagen - mybuffed nicht 1 zu 1 erhalten werden kann. Ich werde Bescheid sagen, wenn die Knöpfchen richtig funktionieren


----------



## Benerys (26. Januar 2015)

Optisch zeitgemäß, allerdings geht das Logo ziemlich unter. Farblich finde ich fehlt der ganzen Webseite der blaue buffed-Ton als Akzent - z.B: bei den oberen Menüleisten sowie bei der dynamisch scrollbaren Navigationsleiste.


----------



## ZAM (26. Januar 2015)

Das hat damit zu tun, dass wir da noch einiges an Importarbeit leisten müssen da - ich glaube an der Stelle kann ich es schon einmal sagen - mybuffed nicht 1 zu 1 erhalten werden kann. 

 

Das habe ich auf der Entwicklungsumgebung eben schon korrigiert. Geht morgen auf den Test-Server


----------



## Nugorra (26. Januar 2015)

Optisch ganz schick, würde aber das Logo glaub ich Bündig zum Inhalt setzen und nicht so weit nach links getragen.

Technisch fast wie auf der alten Seite, viele eigentlich Anfänger Fehler.


----------



## milosmalley (26. Januar 2015)

Mir gefällt die neue Seite vom Aufbau recht gut, auch die Farbwahl find ich gelungen.

 

Das buffed-Logo find ich persönlich bischen deplaziert und zu unauffällig - nur nicht so schüchtern 

Was ich mir wünschen würde, ist die Zusammenfassung von Beiträgen. Zu der HoT-Ankündigung von GW2 gibt es im Augenblick z.Bsp. 5 verschiedene Beiträge - updatet doch für solche Sachen einfach den schon bestehenden. Würde sich auch allgemein lohnen, dann gibt es z.Bsp. nur noch einen Beitrag für WoW 6.1 und nicht 12 oder so ^^

Was aber auf jeden Fall noch fehlt geändert werden muss ist der Button für Guild Wars 2! ^^ Und vielleicht würde es ganz unten unter "Top Spiele" mehr Sinn machen WoW nur einmal aufzuführen - ich weiß ihr seid *die* Anlaufstelle für WoW aber bischen Vielfalt und Abwechslung kann auch nicht schaden ^^


----------



## Ogil (26. Januar 2015)

Ja - ich finde auch, dass da noch ein Eimer Buffed-Farbe drueber muss und das Logo bestimmt nur ein Platzhalter ist...


----------



## Efgrib (26. Januar 2015)

die menüführung ist grauenvoll, responsive ist nur halbherzig umgesetzt. kurz: die buffed seite ist genauso mies dann wie die andren seiten des verlages...


----------



## rebelknight (26. Januar 2015)

och nee, nicht ihr auch noch.

hab schon bei pcgames nach und nach immer weniger die seite besucht bis sie mittlerweile gänzlich aus meinem verlauf verschwunden ist. bei pcgh gehts gerade ähnlich.

 

diese riesige schriften finde ich schrecklich, das sieht aus wie die zahlen auf einem seniorentelefon, und auch von diesesn riesigen pop-up layern bin ich kein fan. 

 

aber wie immer kann man es nicht jedem recht machen


----------



## Aun (26. Januar 2015)

das logo ist mir ZU steril, mehr farbe und buuunt. naja ansonsten gewöhnungssache. ein bischen klickerei und so ^^


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2015)

ich denk mal die farbe ist noch temporär - das layout ist gewöhnungsbedürftig aber denkmal final da die anderen websiten es auch haben  

 

bis jetzt noch nicht alles durchgeklickt aber noch keinen fehler gefunden

 

werden bei buffed auch die kommentare zu artikel jetzt automatisch ein forenbeitrag ?


----------



## ZAM (27. Januar 2015)

werden bei buffed auch die kommentare zu artikel jetzt automatisch ein forenbeitrag ?

 

Die Kommentare auf buffed sind seit jeher ein eigenes System. Import würde sicher funktionieren, aber die Forensoftware bietet keine vernünftige Möglichkeit zur Darstellung des Kommentar -> Antwort-Systems. Daher: Nein, vorerst ist sowas nicht geplant.


----------



## Boghanik (27. Januar 2015)

Uff, man muss dem Web-Team von buffed schon hoch anrechnen, dass *jeder *User am Beta-Test teilnehmen darf und Mitspracherecht hat.

Ich hätte als Webdesigner nie im Leben soviel Geduld und würde mich wahrscheinlich schon beim ersten "Hater-Kommentar" auf den Schlips getreten fühlen. 

Meine Meinung zur Website: Dynamisches und schlichtes Design - so solls sein. Dadurch erreicht man gute Lesbarkeit und Performance.

In der Bedienung hab ich bisher keine Mängel feststellen können, im Gegenteil - ich erreiche Themen, die mich interessieren, sogar schneller und unkomplizierter.

Dickes Lob, ich mags modern!


----------



## ZAM (27. Januar 2015)

Uff, man muss dem Web-Team von buffed schon hoch anrechnen, dass *jeder *User am Beta-Test teilnehmen darf und Mitspracherecht hat.
Ich hätte als Webdesigner nie im Leben soviel Geduld und würde mich wahrscheinlich schon beim ersten "Hater-Kommentar" auf den Schlips getreten fühlen. 

Kann man geistig ausblenden ;D

Meine Meinung zur Website: Dynamisches und schlichtes Design - so solls sein. Dadurch erreicht man gute Lesbarkeit und Performance.
In der Bedienung hab ich bisher keine Mängel feststellen können, im Gegenteil - ich erreiche Themen, die mich interessieren, sogar schneller und unkomplizierter.
Dickes Lob, ich mags modern!

Danke für das Lob, es spricht aber nichts dagegen, wenn du bspw. versuchst einige Bereiche durchzuklicken. Vielleicht fallen dann bspw. auch fehlende Bereiche/Seiten auf, die wir nicht sehen. Aus dem Grund machen wir solche Tests auch öffentlich. Mehr Augen sehen einfach mehr.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Januar 2015)

Mit dem IE11 gibt es da wohl wieder mal Probleme. Die Enden der Beiträge sind immer abgehackt. Betrifft alle Beiträge auf der Seite auch die nicht zu sehen sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Zur Webseite an sich. Nun ja nicht so wirklich mein Ding. Aber ist ja wohl modern so und nicht zu verhindern. Das ganze sieht mir persönlich zu Clean aus. Das mit den Rändern an den Fotos hat so was von Traueranzeigen. Das war das erste was mir dabei in den Sinn kam....


----------



## Stichbimbuli (27. Januar 2015)

Wie sagt man so schön, "Anders, aber nicht unbedingt besser".

 

"Aktuelles" - "Beliebteste", gehört an den Anfang nach oben und nicht unten versteckt. Wenn ich dann einen der Artikel daraus auswähle, oder einen Artikel aus dem Newsticker, dann gehört der Newsticker mit inkludiert, damit ich komplett durch die News navigieren kann, ohne immer zurück zu müssen. Der Header, nicht die Navigationsleiste oben, ist viel zu groß finde ich. Weniger ist hier mehr. Man wird quasi fast erschlagen davon und das sieht nicht gut aus.

 

Das "Neue" frische Design finde ich prinzipiell gut.

 

 

Ansonsten gute Arbeit, weiter so.

 

LG

 

@Dagonzo Ich habe auch IE11 und sehe alles ordentlich. Scheint also an deinen Einstellungen zu liegen.

Wahrscheinlich liegt es an deiner Zoomstufe. Ich habe 100%


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2015)

@Dagonzo Ich habe auch IE11 und sehe alles ordentlich. Scheint also an deinen Einstellungen zu liegen.

Wahrscheinlich liegt es an deiner Zoomstufe. Ich habe 100%

 

Die Änderungen in der Zoomstufe positive und negativ habe ich im IE11 gestern auch schon ausprobiert und konnte die Fehler auch nicht reproduzieren.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Januar 2015)

Ich hab es mal im IE ausprobiert und die Social Media Icons sind bei mir oben rechts auch abgeschnitten.

 

Ist es gewollt, dass nur Posts aus den WoW-Foren auf der Mainpage gezeigt werden?

 

Mir fehlt das Buffed-Blau :<


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2015)

Ich hab es mal im IE ausprobiert und die Social Media Icons sind bei mir oben rechts auch abgeschnitten.


Stimmt, die Sprechblasen für die Kommentaranzahl sind auch etwas kleiner. Aber das Abschneiden der Topics wie auf dem Screenshot sehe ich nicht.
 


Ist es gewollt, dass nur Posts aus den WoW-Foren auf der Mainpage gezeigt werden?


Kann man konfigurieren. Ist vermutlich nur gerade eine Test-Auswahl an Unterforen. 



Geht beim Testen bitte auch mal durch Artikel/News und die Unterseitenbereiche.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Januar 2015)

http://ba2stage.buffed.de/buffedCast/

 

Irgendwie ist da kein Inhalt, nur die Navigation unten ansonsten eine weiße Fläche


----------



## Elenenedh (28. Januar 2015)

Zur Webseite an sich. Nun ja nicht so wirklich mein Ding. Aber ist ja wohl modern so und nicht zu verhindern. Das ganze sieht mir persönlich zu Clean aus. Das mit den Rändern an den Fotos hat so was von Traueranzeigen. Das war das erste was mir dabei in den Sinn kam....

 

Stimmt - ist aber vom Design des Magazins inspiriert. Wir wollen beide optisch wieder aneinander annähern  Wenn noch weiteren Nutzern die Ränder zu viel sind, können wir ja möglicherweise über schmalere Rahmen nachdenken  Danke für dein Feedback!


----------



## Elenenedh (28. Januar 2015)

http://ba2stage.buffed.de/buffedCast/

 

Irgendwie ist da kein Inhalt, nur die Navigation unten ansonsten eine weiße Fläche 

Da war mal was... hmmm....

 

Da ist jetzt was drauf, aber ich such noch nach einer weiterführenden Möglichkeit ins Archiv


----------



## Elenenedh (28. Januar 2015)

Damit ihr Bescheid wisst: Ich habe das Feedback bis zu dieser Stelle gelesen, mir Notizen gemacht und werde es schon einmal weiterreichen, an Redaktion und Webentwickler. Bis hierhin schon einmal danke für das Feedback, ich hoffe, wir bekommen über die nächsten Tage noch ein bisschen mehr zusammen 

 

Freilich sag ich Bescheid, wenn es Änderungen gibt.


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Januar 2015)

Wie sagt man so schön, "Anders, aber nicht unbedingt besser".

 

"Aktuelles" - "Beliebteste", gehört an den Anfang nach oben und nicht unten versteckt. Wenn ich dann einen der Artikel daraus auswähle, oder einen Artikel aus dem Newsticker, dann gehört der Newsticker mit inkludiert, damit ich komplett durch die News navigieren kann, ohne immer zurück zu müssen. Der Header, nicht die Navigationsleiste oben, ist viel zu groß finde ich. Weniger ist hier mehr. Man wird quasi fast erschlagen davon und das sieht nicht gut aus.

 

Das "Neue" frische Design finde ich prinzipiell gut.

 

 

Ansonsten gute Arbeit, weiter so.

 

LG

 

@Dagonzo Ich habe auch IE11 und sehe alles ordentlich. Scheint also an deinen Einstellungen zu liegen.

Wahrscheinlich liegt es an deiner Zoomstufe. Ich habe 100%

 

 


 

Die Änderungen in der Zoomstufe positive und negativ habe ich im IE11 gestern auch schon ausprobiert und konnte die Fehler auch nicht reproduzieren.

Also das mit den Zoomen kam mir auch gleich in den Sinn (läuft bei mir auf 125%) und hatte das gleich mal geändert. Weder eine Verbesserung noch Verschlechterung ist erkennbar.

Da ich den IE eigentlich immer so lasse wie er ist, außer halt die Zoomstufe, kann ich jetzt auch nicht sagen woran das liegen kann. Aber an meinen Einstellungen definitiv nicht. Da kann ich mir ziemlich sicher sein, da das auf keiner anderen Webseite bisher der Fall war. Und irgendwelche Addons oder andere Schriftarten habe ich auch nicht. Das der IE auf den neuesten Stand ist, brauch ich wohl nicht schreiben. 

 

Edit:

Der einzige Unterschied der mir zu den meisten anderen Usern noch einfällt ist bei mir das 16:10 Format des Monitors, also 1920x 1200. Aber ob es daran liegen kann? Möglich wäre es... vielleicht hat die Beta-Seite ja noch ein Problem damit? 

 

Edit 2:

Nein also daran liegt es wohl doch nicht. Habe es gerade mal auf 1080p gestellt aber Ergebnis ist das selbe.

Wenn euch noch was einfällt immer raus damit.


----------



## engl (28. Januar 2015)

Mit dem IE11 gibt es da wohl wieder mal Probleme. Die Enden der Beiträge sind immer abgehackt. Betrifft alle Beiträge auf der Seite auch die nicht zu sehen sind.

 

Zur Webseite an sich. Nun ja nicht so wirklich mein Ding. Aber ist ja wohl modern so und nicht zu verhindern. Das ganze sieht mir persönlich zu Clean aus. Das mit den Rändern an den Fotos hat so was von Traueranzeigen. Das war das erste was mir dabei in den Sinn kam....

 

Dagonzo, verwendest du eine Zoomstufe im IE?


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Januar 2015)

Dagonzo, verwendest du eine Zoomstufe im IE?

Bitte lesen, was im vorigen Beitrag steht, danke


----------



## Wynn (29. Januar 2015)

Chrome Version 40.0.2214.93 m

1920x1080 Desktop auflösung
keine zoomstufe
kein adblocker
kein scriptblocker
 
 

aktuelle hefte anpassen die verweisen noch auf die ausgaben von vor nem jahr 

 

bei forum die letzten 6 treads wär es möglich das man das in seinen einstellungen so einstellt kann das man die 6 letzten aktiven treads angezeigt bekommt und nicht die letzt6 aktiven wow postings ?

 

bei klickt auf alle foren bei forum wird man auf my.buffed umgelenkt

 

beim klick aufs overwatch bild landet man beim reaper of souls zukunft artikel - so gewollt ?

 

beim kommentar system bei den artikeln wärs vieleicht möglich der melden button links und das buffen rechts wär ? mir ist schon öfters passiert das ich beim melden den rand vom buffen erwischt habe 

 

beim klicken auf weitere specials kommt man auf eine leere special seite

 

die automatische listenfunktion welche artikel der redaktur vom team gemacht hat funktioniert

 

 

@dagonzo und @ buffedteam

 

was für eine schriftart benutzt die beta seite vieleicht kommt der browser von dagonzo damit nicht klar und skaliert sie falsch oder er muss sie im ie erstmal ändern


----------



## slimenator (29. Januar 2015)

Gott sei Dank! Viel besser,schicker, schneller erreichbar alles. Die alte kann nun endlich in Rente gehen!

 

Nur wie schon einige sagten, vielleicht nen bissel Kontrast reinbringen.Ist mir zuuu viel weiß! Und das Logo MUSS Nostalgiebuffed.de blau sein!


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2015)

bei forum die letzten 6 treads wär es möglich das man das in seinen einstellungen so einstellt kann das man die 6 letzten aktiven treads angezeigt bekommt und nicht die letzt6 aktiven wow postings ?

Stellen wir noch um 
 
bei klickt auf alle foren bei forum wird man auf my.buffed umgelenkt

Ist korrigiert.
 
beim kommentar system bei den artikeln wärs vieleicht möglich der melden button links und das buffen rechts wär ? mir ist schon öfters passiert das ich beim melden den rand vom buffen erwischt habe 

Möglich wäre es, aber aus Gewohnheit der "Masse" bleibt es wie es bisher auch war.
 
beim klicken auf weitere specials kommt man auf eine leere special seite

Ist bereits aufgenommen.
  
was für eine schriftart benutzt die beta seite vieleicht kommt der browser von dagonzo damit nicht klar und skaliert sie falsch oder er muss sie im ie erstmal ändern

Opensans. Aber engl hat das wohl schon behoben nur noch nicht aktualisiert. @Dagonzo versuche es bitte heute noch mal. :-)


----------



## d2wap (29. Januar 2015)

*News:*

Die New-Ticker Leiste links ist in Ordnung, nur die Farbe gefällt mir nicht. Aber das hab ich nicht zu entscheiden *hellbla *hust

Wichtiger wäre mir ein Tab für die  "Top News" da wäre. Die am Meisten angeklcikten News... wenn irh schon Tabs in dem Bereich habt 

 

*Navi Header*

Wie ihr im BuffedCast schn gesagt habt, setzt ihr auf die Highlight Buttons auf der Startseite.

Finde ich auch gut. Wenn ich aber scrolle verschwindet das normale Top-Menü und ein schlangeres Menü scrollt immer mit...DA fehlen aber die tollen Bereiche.

Wenn ich einfach nur mal scrolle und mir was weiter untn angucken möchte, dann aber in einen Bereich springen mag, müsste ich erst nach oben scrollen . Wenn ihr schon die Highlight Buttons habt, dann können die auch mitscrollen


----------



## BigDet (29. Januar 2015)

O mei...hole mir immer auf der Arbeit die neuesten News von Buffed in der Mittagspause , aber noch mit IE 8

Damit wird aber auf der Seite alles untereinandergeklatscht (Bilder, Text etc.) und man kann eigentlich nix mehr sinnvoll lesen.

 

Vermutlich kann man darauf (IE 8) keine Rücksicht nehmen (ist ja bei pcgames auch so) oder ?


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2015)

Vermutlich kann man darauf (IE 8) keine Rücksicht nehmen (ist ja bei pcgames auch so) oder ?


Nope - der wird nicht mehr unterstützt und sollte schon aus Sicherheitsgründen ebenso wie Windows XP auch im Unternehmen möglichst schnell ersetzt werden.


----------



## Agor Togas (29. Januar 2015)

Ich habe mir die Seite gerade mal mit dem Tablett (Android, Opera-Browser) angesehen und musste feststellen das in eurer neuen Seite das Zoomen nicht funktioniert.

Leider seit ihr nicht die Einzigen bei denen der interessante Teil gerade mal 2/3 des Bildschirmes belegt und man das Ganze nicht vergrössern kann. 

Dafür ist dann der Text so klein das man fast ne Brille braucht.

 

Hmm und zum posten muss ich den erweiterten Editor - oder wie das Teil heißt. Das einfache Antwort-Feld kann ich nicht öffnen.

 

Hui editieren ist auch etwas seltsam ...


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2015)

Danke für das Feedback 

Hmm und zum posten muss ich den erweiterten Editor - oder wie das Teil heißt. Das einfache Antwort-Feld kann ich nicht öffnen. Hui editieren ist auch etwas seltsam ...

Das ist ggfs. kein Feedback zur Seite, außer du beziehst dich auf die Kommentare unter Artikeln  Mögliche Forum-Probleme können wir nur mit Updates des Forum-Herstellers beheben.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Januar 2015)

Opensans. Aber engl hat das wohl schon behoben nur noch nicht aktualisiert. @Dagonzo versuche es bitte heute noch mal. :-)

Nein hat leider nichts gebracht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ich habe den IE11 auch schon neu installiert (de- und neuinstallation)


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Januar 2015)

Ich nutze auch nur den IE11 (11.0.9600.17501) auf Win7 x64 und kann deine Darstellungsprobleme leider überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Januar 2015)

Ich nutze auch nur den IE11 (11.0.9600.17501) auf Win7 x64 und kann deine Darstellungsprobleme leider überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.

Tja ich auch nicht. Die Versionsnummern sind bei uns beiden identisch.


----------



## Hosaka (30. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

 

mir gefällt das neue Design leider gar nicht, da gefällt mir das bisherige mit dem Blau sehr viel besser. Das neue find ich zu grell, blau ist zwar eigentlich eine kalte Farbe, aber bei vielen Personen auch die Lieblingsfarbe. Warum sind wohl die Amaturbeleuchtungen in fast allen Autos inzwischen blau? Weil es der Mehrzal der Menschen gefällt. Das weiß ist steril und nichts sagend, blau ist doch quasi Euer Markenzeichen unter den Spieleseiten.

 

Hosaka


----------



## Wynn (31. Januar 2015)

@Dagonzo probier mal das aus 


 

So überschreiben Sie die Einstellungen einer Website für Schriftarten und Farben


Öffnen Sie Internet Explorer, indem Sie auf die Schaltfläche Start


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klicken. Geben Sie in das Suchfeld Internet Explorer ein, und klicken Sie dann in der Ergebnisliste auf Internet Explorer.

Klicken Sie auf die Schaltfläche Extras und dann auf Internetoptionen.

Klicken Sie auf die Registerkarte Allgemein und dann auf Barrierefreiheit.

Aktivieren Sie die Kontrollkästchen Farbangaben auf Webseiten ignorieren, Schriftartangaben auf Webseiten ignorieren und Schriftgradangaben auf Webseiten ignorieren, klicken Sie auf OK und danach erneut auf OK.

 


 

Damals als ich From Dust deinstallierte hatte ich Anzeige Probleme und fand raus das mir plötzlich eine Schriftart fehlte 

 

Vieleicht hat ein spiel oder ein programm mal eine systemschriftart geändert bei dir


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Januar 2015)

Das schneidet zwar die Buchstaben nicht mehr ab,aber dafür sieht es dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Forum so 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Irgendwie ziemlich grausig aber einen Versuch war es wert 

 

Ich kann ja noch ein wenig rumprobieren. Aber später erst. ^^


----------



## Stichbimbuli (1. Februar 2015)

Also bei mir schaut es so aus:


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2015)

Morgen,

 

vielen Dank für Euer bisheriges Feedback. 

 

Wie gesagt, das IE-Problem versuchen wir weiter nachzuvollziehen aber ohne die Möglichkeit zur Reproduktion ist das leider nicht so einfach.

 

Was die Farbgebung angeht, dafür machen wir ja die öffentlichen Tests. Ich kann nicht versprechen, dass sich am Design grundlegend was ändert, aber die Meinungen nehmen wir durchaus war.

 

Wir bitten Euch weiterhin um Eure Erkenntnisse und vor allem wenn Ihr Fehler findet. Im Idealfall immer mit Angabe des Betriebssystems und verwendeten Browsers (inkl. Version). 

 

Gruß


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Februar 2015)

So ich habe es jetzt noch mal mit verschiedenen Schriftarten probiert. Sowohl mit "Schriftarten für Webseiten" und "Schriftarten nur für Text"
Auch das hat leider keine Änderung zur Folge. Da ändert sich die Schrift eigentlich gar nicht und sieht immer noch genau so aus. Selbst wenn ich andere Schriftarten eingestellt habe.
Wenn noch jemand eine Idee hat immer her damit.
Testweise mal mit dem Chrome-Browser probiert und da sind alle Texte so wie sie sein sollen.
 
Zum Schluss einfach mal die Auflösung auf UHD umgestellt (3840x 2400 Pixel), aber auch damit ändert sich nichts. Einfach mal ausprobiert, weil die Grafikkarten-Treiber das ja erlauben.^^
Ich habe auch versucht das Problem auf anderen Webseiten zu reproduzieren, aber da war bei den angesurften Seiten alles in Ordnung. Ausnahme sind PC-Games und PC-Games-Hardware. Dort tritt das gleiche Problem auf.
Nun bin ich mit meinem Latein auch am Ende. 
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elenenedh (20. Februar 2015)

Ich find hier sollte sich noch mal was tun. Deswegen gibt's von mir kurzes Feedback, was ich in der Zwischenzeit getrieben hab.

 


Die Klassen-Seiten haben schicke Icons in der Navigation und außerdem einen neueren einheitlicheren Look - ja, es ist jetzt auch auf allen was drauf. Wer Bock hat, vielleicht was zu den Elementen auf den Seiten zu sagen: Her damit!
Die Startseite ist angepasster - nicht optisch aber inhaltlich. Ich muss noch Feedback abwarten, um was zu Verblauisierung der Seite sagen zu können.
Die meisten Themenseiten sind mit Inhalten bestückt. Wenn euch noch welche auffallen, bei denen nix drauf ist, sagt Bescheid.
Es ist unser Plan, vom Inhaltsverzeichnis zu dem der PCGH zu wechseln (zum Beispiel hier zu sehen: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-Hardware-154106/Tests/CPU-Test-Benchmark-AMD-Intel-675663/).
Niemandem hat Guild Wars 2 was getan, die Navigation in der schwarzen Zeile ist schlicht noch nicht fertig. Aber ich habe es mir noch einmal notiert.
Das war es erst einmal von mir. Keep it going.

 

PS: Dagonzo, ich wünscht wir könnten dir helfen! Aber ich weiß nicht wie!


----------



## Elenenedh (20. Februar 2015)

bei forum die letzten 6 treads wär es möglich das man das in seinen einstellungen so einstellt kann das man die 6 letzten aktiven treads angezeigt bekommt und nicht die letzt6 aktiven wow postings ?

 

 

Ich hab's auf alle Foren umgestellt.


----------



## Corneliusu (21. Februar 2015)

Die Funktionalität und Übersichtlichkeit, der alten Seite, musste dem auf, vorrangig bunt getrimmten optischen Eindruck, der neuen Seite weichen.

Gehe mal davon aus, da so die Werbung besser in die Seite integriert werden kann. Da die starre Struktur der alten Seite aufgebrochen wird und dadurch die Werbung unauffälliger mit einfließen kann.

Aber ist eure Seite (geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul) eure Entscheidung. Wenn mir das alles zu bunt und zu unübersichtlich wird, rufe  ich die Seite eben nicht mehr auf, das ist den wiederum meine Entscheidung


----------



## Prismatech1 (21. Februar 2015)

leider ist für mich das neue design eine grundlegende Enttäuschung. statt Verbesserung eine Verschlimmbesserung. farblich bäh, Orientierung massig bäh .Das ist nicht mehr Buffed.


----------



## Aglareba (21. Februar 2015)

Wird noch was mit den Logos gemacht? Wildstar und TESO sieht man kaum (und TESO im TESO Logo macht, wenn der Name daneben steht, wenig Sinn - ohne Text: http://almanach.scharesoft.de/images/0/02/TESO-Icon.png),SWToR ist nicht das SWToR-Logo (z.B. http://cdn-www.swtor.com/sites/all/files/en/forums/forum_165.png wäre das richtigere Logo) und GW2 fehlt (hat auf der alten Seite aber auch ein veraltetes Logo gehabt, das aktuelle müsste da drin sein: https://www.guildwars2.com/de/media/asset-kit/).

Das wäre natürlich interessant, wie viel der freien Flächen mit Werbung zugekleistert werden. Gerade diese riesigen Dinger, die den ganzen Hintergrund in gelb oder pink einfärben, sind für die Augen schon auf der alten Seite unangenehm - bei der Größe der neuen Fläche wäre das noch unpraktischer.

Natürlich bleibt mein Wunsch weiterhin entweder die Schnellstart-Spiele-Leiste frei variierbar zu machen (würde im Account gespeichert werden) oder für den ersten Newskasten eine Spieleauswahl anzeigen zu lassen: Wenn jemand nur WoW und SWToR sehen will, werden ihm dort die neusten Artikel angezeigt, auch wenn sie schon etwas älter sind.


----------



## zampata (22. Februar 2015)

Was ich auf der neuen Seite vermisse, ist dieses Menü unter den Rubriken. Auf der alten Seite kann ich mit der Maus auf WoW zeigen und dann auf die "WoW News" klicken.

Auf der neuen Seite muss ich erst die Rubrik auswählen und kann erst nach dem Laden der Seite die "WoW News" anklicken.

 

 

Leider gefällt mir euer neues Layout gar nicht. Ja es sieht moderner aus, dass will ich nicht abstreiten.

Es wirkt dennoch so als wäre es ein wirklich gutes Layout , für Tablets und Smartphones.

 

Am PC wirkt es einfach so, als wenn die neue Buffed Seite das Typische Windows 8 Problem hat.

Man muss die Seite mega verkleinern, bis die Riesenknöpfe auf ein vernünftiges maß geschrumpft sind,

Will man dann einen Text lesen muss man doch wieder ran zoomen.. Das nervt.

AM PC fehlen halt noch irgendwelche Images im Hintergrund, irgendwas um den Monitor zu füllen.

(So wie bei den Kommentaren unten)


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Februar 2015)

PS: Dagonzo, ich wünscht wir könnten dir helfen! Aber ich weiß nicht wie!

Ja ist leider nicht zu ändern. Ich weis eure Bemühungen zu schätzen.

Bleibt mir vielleicht wirklich nur die Möglichkeit das einfach so zu lassen, oder vielleicht Chrome (würg) bei euren Seiten zu nutzen 

 

Zur Beta-Seite an sich habe ich meine Meinung ja schon kund getan. Mir gefällt es halt nicht. Aber da sich daran ja eh nicht ändern lässt brauche ich darüber auch nicht mehr zu schreiben. Es wird ja eh so sein, wie es die Computec Media GmbH haben will. Für mich hat es gegenüber früher jedenfalls keinen Wiedererkennungswert mehr. Schade das manchen Seiten ein gewisser Stil aufgezwungen wird mit diesem Einheitsbrei beim Design. Ich werde sicher verstärkt jetzt direkt ins Forum einsteigen als auf eurer Startseite. Die restlichen Infos bekommt man auch woanders her. Und die eingestreuten News von PCG/PCGH sind nur in den seltensten Fällen interessant. Was interessieren mich die 10 schlechtesten Ego´s oder aktuell das Thema "Good Vibrations". Generell sind diese ganzen TOP 5- oder TOP 10 News für den .....


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2015)

Diese Seite ist erst dann Buffed, wenn sie blau ist!


----------



## Nugorra (24. Februar 2015)

@Dagonzo: Hmm, also deine Darstellung bekomm ich nur im IE11 in einem 115% zoom. Mach einfach mal den gegen Test und Stell die Zoom Stufe auf 85%. Sonst mal die Frage benutzt du Win7 als 64bit Version?

 

Ich sag immernoch das es schöner aussieht wenn das Logo, wie alles andere auch auf der Seite, am Raster hängt.

Und für Desktop ansicht nehme ich euch da auch noch Arbeit ab:

 

.header1 .logoBig {
    width: 140px;
    padding-left: 21px;
}

.logoSmall {
    margin-left: 20px;
}


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2015)

@Dagonzo: Hmm, also deine Darstellung bekomm ich nur im IE11 in einem 115% zoom. Mach einfach mal den gegen Test und Stell die Zoom Stufe auf 85%. Sonst mal die Frage benutzt du Win7 als 64bit Version?

 

Haben ich zum reproduzieren auch eingestellt, aber auch bei 115% kommt der Überschneidungsfehler nicht.


----------



## Nugorra (24. Februar 2015)

Ist bei mir jetzt auch nicht durchgehend so,

sondern wie hier auf dem Bild.

Also vereinzelte Artikel werden unten abgeschnitten.

[attachment=13796:IE115.png]


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2015)

Ist bei mir jetzt auch nicht durchgehend so,

sondern wie hier auf dem Bild.

Also vereinzelte Artikel werden unten abgeschnitten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

IE115.png

 

Das ist gewollt, wenn die Headlines aufgrund der Zoomstufe zu groß werden. Die maximale Höhe pro Artikel-Teaser-Block ist die des Bildes.


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Februar 2015)

@Dagonzo: Hmm, also deine Darstellung bekomm ich nur im IE11 in einem 115% zoom. Mach einfach mal den gegen Test und Stell die Zoom Stufe auf 85%. Sonst mal die Frage benutzt du Win7 als 64bit Version?

Ja ich nutze Win 7 64bit und habe auch alle Zoom Stufen von 50-150% durch. Je nach Zoomstärke ist mal eine Pixelbreite mehr oder weniger vom Text zu sehen. Diese sind aber grundsätzlich alle abgeschnitten. Aber eben auch nur exklusiv auf Computec-Seiten. Bei der Konkurrenz wie z.B. der Game* die ja was ähnliches nutzen vom Design her, tauchen die Probleme auch nicht auf. Auch auf vielen dutzenden anderen Seiten konnte ich das nirgendwo beobachten.


----------



## ZAM (25. Februar 2015)

Mahlzeit,

 

weil Ihr ein paar mal angemerkt habt, dass etwas buffed-Blau im Layout fehlt, hier 2 Vorschläge:

 

Bisher:

[attachment=13797:buffed_farbe1.jpg]

 

Variante 1:

[attachment=13798:buffed_farbe2.jpg]

 

Variante 2:

[attachment=13799:buffed_farbe3.jpg]


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2015)

Kann man das viele weiß vielleicht durch was weniger grelles austauschen? Ich krieg nach ner Weile Kopfweh davon. (vielleicht ist das ein zu spezifisches Problem um relevant zu sein). Dass die weißen Flächen nicht blau werden, damit muss ich mich wohl nun abfinden.


----------



## ZAM (25. Februar 2015)

Kann man das viele weiß vielleicht durch was weniger grelles austauschen? Ich krieg nach ner Weile Kopfweh davon. (vielleicht ist das ein zu spezifisches Problem um relevant zu sein). Dass die weißen Flächen nicht blau werden, damit muss ich mich wohl nun abfinden.

 

Weiße Flächen zu Blau = Alles zu dunkel = "depressiv" wirkende Seite. Das wird eher nicht passieren. ^^

Wir möchten auch kein Grau und Grau-Design.


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Februar 2015)

Also mich würde Variante 2 am meisten ansprechen. Wenn ihr dann noch die Trauerränder um den Bildern weglassen würdet...


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2015)

Also mich würde Variante 2 am meisten ansprechen. Wenn ihr dann noch die Trauerränder um den Bildern weglassen würdet...

 

Die orientieren sich am Magazin, wie das restliche Layout auch. Wir wollten hier etwas einheitlicheres schaffen. Aber an den Rahmen kann man bestimmt irgendwas tweaken ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Februar 2015)

Aber an den Rahmen kann man bestimmt irgendwas tweaken ^^

Ich bitte darum, denn schön sieht das wirklich nicht aus. Entweder gar keinen oder einen ganz feinen dünnen Rahmen, so wie es jetzt auf der aktuellen Webseite auch schon ist. Das lässt die Bilder deutlich besser rüberkommen.

Dicke schwarze Rahmen kann man vielleicht bei Spielen die beerdigt wurden machen


----------



## Ogil (27. Februar 2015)

Also ich finde Variante 2 auch farblich deutlich besser.

 

 Dicke schwarze Rahmen kann man vielleicht bei Spielen die beerdigt wurden machen  
50% der Bilder drehen sich ja eh um WoW


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2015)

Zu den Bilderrahmen: Ich dachte erst, dass mal wieder der Internet Explorer versagt hatte. IE und CSS ist ja so ne Sache...

Sind diese Monsterränder wirklich erwünscht?


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2015)

Zu den Bilderrahmen: Ich dachte erst, dass mal wieder der Internet Explorer versagt hatte. IE und CSS ist ja so ne Sache...
Sind diese Monsterränder wirklich erwünscht?


http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/208088-buffedde-betatest-der-neuen-seite/?p=3430238


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Februar 2015)

Also ich finde Variante 2 auch farblich deutlich besser.

 

 

 

 
50% der Bilder drehen sich ja eh um WoW 

HA, er nun wieder


----------



## Elenenedh (4. März 2015)

Es ist so weit, die Entwickler wollen heute das Design umstellen. Ich lasse den Forenthread offen und kündige ihn als neue Anlaufstelle für jegliches Feedback an. Damit ihr nur Bescheid wisst 

 

Nichts, was ihr im neuen Design seht, ist in Stein gemeißelt. Na gut, ein paar Sachen sind es doch. Aber an einigen Stellen lassen sich bestimmt noch kleinere Anpassungen vornehmen. Wenn ihr Vorschläge habt, dann postet sie bitte in diesem Thread - ich sammel eure Meinungen und Ideen, und gebe sie an die Redaktion weiter. Wir diskutieren, ob die vorgeschlagene Änderung Sinn macht; dann unterbreiten wir sie unseren Entwicklern. Es geht also nicht viel von heute auf morgen. Aber seid euch gewiss, dass wir euch hören!


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. März 2015)

So, das neue Design ist ja jetzt live..

 

Und gleich ein Fehler gefunden:

http://www.buffed.de/MMO-News/ <-- Error 404 Die aufgerufene Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden

 

Bzw. die Verlinkung ist da nicht korrekt. Angezeit wird bei:

Spiele -> News und News -> Alle News jeweils: www.buffed.de/News aber verlinkt wird auf das obere..

 

PS: News und News -> Alle News ist das nicht etwas doppelt? Beides zeigt auf www.buffed.de/News aber verlinkt auf oberes


----------



## Loony555 (4. März 2015)

Prinzipiell schick, zeitgemäß, schön!

 

ABER! Es wurde ja schon mehrfach gesagt...

 

Selbst als Brillenträger (mit wirklich schlechten Augen) ist mir persönlich das gesamte Schriftbild viel zu groß. Erfordert nur unnötiges Gescrolle.

Die Buffed User sitzen sicherlich mehrheitlich an PC und Laptop und nicht 4 Meter weit weg auf der Couch vor dem Fernseher.

Und für Tablets und Smartphones, wo eine größere Schrift durchaus erwünscht ist, gibt es ja ohnehin die Mobilseite. 

 

Alles in halb so groß würde noch dicke ausreichen.


----------



## Elenenedh (4. März 2015)

So, das neue Design ist ja jetzt live..

 

Und gleich ein Fehler gefunden:

http://www.buffed.de/MMO-News/ <-- Error 404 Die aufgerufene Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden

 

Bzw. die Verlinkung ist da nicht korrekt. Angezeit wird bei:

Spiele -> News und News -> Alle News jeweils: www.buffed.de/News aber verlinkt wird auf das obere..

 

PS: News und News -> Alle News ist das nicht etwas doppelt? Beides zeigt auf www.buffed.de/News aber verlinkt auf oberes 

 

Fixed.


----------



## Wynn (4. März 2015)

Shoutbox Log ist tot

Mobile Shoutbox ist tot

 

Währ es möglich via der forumsuche rechts oben auch in der wow datenbank zu suchen als extrafeld ?

 

Avatare in den Artikel Kommentare scheinen tot zu sein - muss das noch cachen ?

 

Rest nochmal durchklicken


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2015)

Shoutbox Log ist tot
Mobile Shoutbox ist tot

Kann ich nicht bestätigen.
 
Währ es möglich via der forumsuche rechts oben auch in der wow datenbank zu suchen als extrafeld ?

Muss ich schauen, aber ich fürchte die Suche ist ein Core-Bestandteil des Forums. Modifikationen darin werden bei Software-Patches überschrieben.
 
Avatare in den Artikel Kommentare scheinen tot zu sein - muss das noch cachen ?

Die Thumbnails wurden irgendwie noch nicht generiert, aber sind an dem Problem dran.


----------



## Ogil (4. März 2015)

Zum Shoutbox-Log: Wenn man auf den Log-Button in der Shoutbox drueckt wird man letztlich zum Forum weitergeleitet. Vermutlich ist nur der Link hinterm Knopf falsch (bzw. noch alt).


----------



## Wynn (4. März 2015)

Ah okay


----------



## KilJael (4. März 2015)

Gibts ne Möglichkeit auf dem alten Layout zu bleiben? Ich find das neue grauenvoll  
 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

Das hier zum Beispiel, 3 News in 3 verschiedenen Größen, warum eine größer als die andere ist, ist nicht ersichtlich, bzw. hat wahrscheinlich nicht mal ne Relevanz, dennoch haben die News alle Nase lang ne unterschiedliche Größe


----------



## Elenenedh (4. März 2015)

Gibts ne Möglichkeit auf dem alten Layout zu bleiben? Ich find das neue grauenvoll  
 

Das hier zum Beispiel, 3 News in 3 verschiedenen Größen, warum eine größer als die andere ist, ist nicht ersichtlich, bzw. hat wahrscheinlich nicht mal ne Relevanz, dennoch haben die News alle Nase lang ne unterschiedliche Größe

 

 

Die uns im alten Design fehlende Möglichkeit Artikel optisch so zu gewichten, wie wir es wollen hat uns dazu gebracht, auf das neue Design umzusteigen  Vorher war alles gleich, egal ob es ein superduper Artikel von uns war, ob es ein Trailer für Film XY war, ob es der Schnäppchenführer war oder ein Artikel von den anderen Webseiten der eigentlich nichts mit uns zu tun hat. Das hat uns gelinde gesagt genervt.

 

 

Die unterschiedlichen Größen sind nur dazu da, das Bild aufzulockern. Das kann von uns jederzeit geändert werden, wenn wir das wünschen


----------



## KilJael (4. März 2015)

Also hat man das alte übersichtliche Design durch ein unübersichtliches Design ersetzt, bei welchem seit der Beta viele Bemängeln das alles viel zu groß ist, ersetzt nur um eigene Artikel vorzuheben? Den derzeit ist das Design ne Katastrophe, man kann hat teilweise auf der Frontpage ganze 2 Artikel auf dem Monitor und muss durch scrollen um nen Artikel zu finden der einen interessiert, welcher vorher problemlos mit angezeigt wurde weil das Design kleiner/übersichtlich war :/


----------



## Zahleb (4. März 2015)

Also ich find das neue Design nicht schlecht. Anfangs mochte ich diesen "Tablet-Style" generell nicht, also auch auf anderen Seiten, aber man gewöhnt sich daran.

 

Was ich mich aber auch frage: Wird der Style und auch die Funktionalität der WoW-Datenbank überarbeitet, oder verabschiedet man sich so langsam davon. Denn gegenwärtig wirkt sie ja recht verkümmert.


----------



## Elenenedh (4. März 2015)

Also hat man das alte übersichtliche Design durch ein unübersichtliches Design ersetzt, bei welchem seit der Beta viele Bemängeln das alles viel zu groß ist, ersetzt nur um eigene Artikel vorzuheben? Den derzeit ist das Design ne Katastrophe, man kann hat teilweise auf der Frontpage ganze 2 Artikel auf dem Monitor und muss durch scrollen um nen Artikel zu finden der einen interessiert, welcher vorher problemlos mit angezeigt wurde weil das Design kleiner/übersichtlich war :/

 

"Viele" ist halt auch wenig aussagekräftig bei vielleicht 20 bis 30 Leuten, die sich das neue Design vorab in der Beta angeschaut haben.  Wir haben notiert, dass es einige Leute gibt, die die Schrift zu groß finden. Wir werden es aber nicht jetzt, ad hoc und sofort alles ändern, solange es auch in der ähnlichen Menge Leute gibt, die die Größe der Schrift in Ordnung finden. Deine Kritik ist aufgenommen, mehr kann ich dir aktuell nicht sagen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. März 2015)

Was ich mich aber auch frage: Wird der Style und auch die Funktionalität der WoW-Datenbank überarbeitet, oder verabschiedet man sich so langsam davon. Denn gegenwärtig wirkt sie ja recht verkümmert. 

 

Wieso denkst du, dass die DB verkümmert ist?


----------



## Wynn (4. März 2015)

Community Blogs hat noch den alten mybuffed blog drinn


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2015)

Community Blogs hat noch den alten mybuffed blog drinn


Wie meinen? 

*Edit* In der Top-Navigation! Gefunden und korrigiert.


----------



## Nugorra (4. März 2015)

Am Design Stört mich immernoch nur die position des Logos(aber das ist ja Geschmackssache^^)

 

 

*Wer der Meinung ist, dass ein sauber programmiertes Web kein gutes/nötiges Ziel ist, kann diesen Beitrag gerne ignorieren.*

Ich finde es immer noch schade das nichts an den technischen Fehlern gemacht wurde. (Ich rede hier von Quellcode)

Vorher waren es allein auf der Startseite über 130 Fehler, jetzt sind es über 200!

(Das Attribut id darf nur einmal auf der aktuell geladenen seite vorkommen, alles andere ist class ;-) )

Die Seite hat ca. 10% der Ladeeffizenz verloren(und die war vorher schon naja)

Wir haben js Dateien die das Laden der Seite blockieren und damit für eine längere Ladezeit sorgen.

Und diese Auflistung könnte ich noch eine Weile weiterführen.

 

Fazit für mich:

Außen hui, innen pfui? So sieht es für mich aus. Die Optik ist gut aber die Techik rollt mir die Fußnägel auf.


----------



## Cyfermaster (4. März 2015)

Ich kann mich vielen Vorrednern nur anschliessen, für mich hat die neue Seite gefühlt 75% Ihrer Übersichtlichkeit eingebüßt, warum nun nach ewigem Rumgescrolle Beiträge wie z.B. zum WoW Patch 6.1 mit annähernd formatfüllenden Bildern dargestellt werden müssen nur um letztlich als einfaches Klickobjekt zu fungieren bzw. dann nochmal in normaler Größe daneben abgebildet sind.

Oder warum irgendwo ohne erkennbare Sortierung auf der Seite Themenbalken z.B. Tests auf buffed.de auftauchen und direkt darunter Beiträge liegen wie: Doubleagent erreicht Level 100 erschliesst sich mir nicht.

Wenn ich nun nach bestimmten Dingen suchen wollte, wüsste ich intuitiv ehrlich nicht wo auf der Seite sich diese befinden könnten.

 

Alles in allem kann ich nur sagen: Das neue Design ist furchtbar, selbst mit viel good-will finde ich keinen Nutzen darin riesige Kacheln und ewiges Gescrolle unterbrochen von Themenklecksen hier und da auf mich zu nehmen. Der Informationsgehalt auf der aktuellen Seite würde in einem kompakteren und besser verständlichen Design auf vielleicht 2-3 DIN A 4 Seiten passen, wird hier aber auf annähernd 10 -12 Seiten künstlich aufgebläht. Der Gewinn? Gleich Null! Zusätzlich stören die riesigen schwarzen Rahmen um die Einzelbilder den Gesamteindruck. Zumal diese teilweise sehr seltsam skalieren (gerade bei kleineren Bildern bestehen diese gefühlt fast nur noch aus Rahmen).

 

Das Kacheldesign eine sehr schlechte Idee ist, wenn man davon ausgehen muss, dass sich der Inhalt in den allermeisten Fällen an Nutzer mit hinreichend großem *nicht-Touch-Screen* richtet musste ja schon Microsoft mit Windows 8 feststellen. Auch wenn man natürlich über Geschmack streiten kann, ein Design welches viele Leute ansprechen soll, muss übersichtlich und klar strukturiert sein, sonst sabotiert die superstylisch & megamodern geglaubte Designidee die Funktion.

 

Ein Hinweis darauf, dass man auch in den Printausgaben denselben designerischen "Fehltritt" z.B. mit den schwarzen Rahmen getan hat ist im Übrigen in einem Beta-Test nicht so recht angebracht, soll doch hier das Design gerade durch die Nutzer getestet und kritisiert werden (oder etwa nicht?). Wenn hier von vornherein aber mit der Begründung "Steht eigentlich eh schon fest, weil wir es anderswo auch (nach meiner Auffassung dort allerdings ebenso schlecht) so machen" zentrale Elemente des Designs über Kritik erhaben sind, erübrigt sich auch ein Betatest. Dann sollte man lieber offen und ehrlich das neue Design setzen und die Nutzer damit leben lassen und dies nicht hinter einem vermeindlichen Betatest verstecken, nur weil man sich etwas scheut vielleicht Haue fürs Design zu beziehen.

 

Persönlich vermisse ich z.B. den Link zu WILDSTAR in der Titelleiste, dies ist jetzt irgendwo unter ferner liefen in den Eingeweiden der Seite versteckt, ist für ein AAA MMO was bisher in der Top-Leiste residierte ziemlich fragwürdig.

 

Sollte sich dieses Design als Dauerlösung durchsetzen, sage ich ganz offen und ehrlich (und dies ist nicht als Troll-Drohung oder so gemeint) sehe ich als WILDSTAR-Spieler leider keinen Nutzen mehr für mich in der Buffed-Seite.

Denn jetzt für das Spiel meiner Wahl nach Infos suchen und klicken und ewig rumscrollen zu müssen...sry aber das können dann doch zu viele andere Seiten deutlich besser.   

 

so long


----------



## Ascalari (4. März 2015)

Ich kann mich vielen Vorrednern nur anschliessen, für mich hat die neue Seite gefühlt 75% Ihrer Übersichtlichkeit eingebüßt, warum nun nach ewigem Rumgescrolle Beiträge wie z.B. zum WoW Patch 6.1 mit annähernd formatfüllenden Bildern dargestellt werden müssen nur um letztlich als einfaches Klickobjekt zu fungieren bzw. dann nochmal in normaler Größe daneben abgebildet sind.

Oder warum irgendwo ohne erkennbare Sortierung auf der Seite Themenbalken z.B. Tests auf buffed.de auftauchen und direkt darunter Beiträge liegen wie: Doubleagent erreicht Level 100 erschliesst sich mir nicht.

Wenn ich nun nach bestimmten Dingen suchen wollte, wüsste ich intuitiv ehrlich nicht wo auf der Seite sich diese befinden könnten.

 

Alles in allem kann ich nur sagen: Das neue Design ist furchtbar, selbst mit viel good-will finde ich keinen Nutzen darin riesige Kacheln und ewiges Gescrolle unterbrochen von Themenklecksen hier und da auf mich zu nehmen. Der Informationsgehalt auf der aktuellen Seite würde in einem kompakteren und besser verständlichen Design auf vielleicht 2-3 DIN A 4 Seiten passen, wird hier aber auf annähernd 10 -12 Seiten künstlich aufgebläht. Der Gewinn? Gleich Null! Zusätzlich stören die riesigen schwarzen Rahmen um die Einzelbilder den Gesamteindruck. Zumal diese teilweise sehr seltsam skalieren (gerade bei kleineren Bildern bestehen diese gefühlt fast nur noch aus Rahmen).

 

Das Kacheldesign eine sehr schlechte Idee ist, wenn man davon ausgehen muss, dass sich der Inhalt in den allermeisten Fällen an Nutzer mit hinreichend großem *nicht-Touch-Screen* richtet musste ja schon Microsoft mit Windows 8 feststellen. Auch wenn man natürlich über Geschmack streiten kann, ein Design welches viele Leute ansprechen soll, muss übersichtlich und klar strukturiert sein, sonst sabotiert die superstylisch & megamodern geglaubte Designidee die Funktion.

 

Ein Hinweis darauf, dass man auch in den Printausgaben denselben designerischen "Fehltritt" z.B. mit den schwarzen Rahmen getan hat ist im Übrigen in einem Beta-Test nicht so recht angebracht, soll doch hier das Design gerade durch die Nutzer getestet und kritisiert werden (oder etwa nicht?). Wenn hier von vornherein aber mit der Begründung "Steht eigentlich eh schon fest, weil wir es anderswo auch (nach meiner Auffassung dort allerdings ebenso schlecht) so machen" zentrale Elemente des Designs über Kritik erhaben sind, erübrigt sich auch ein Betatest. Dann sollte man lieber offen und ehrlich das neue Design setzen und die Nutzer damit leben lassen und dies nicht hinter einem vermeindlichen Betatest verstecken, nur weil man sich etwas scheut vielleicht Haue fürs Design zu beziehen.

 

Persönlich vermisse ich z.B. den Link zu WILDSTAR in der Titelleiste, dies ist jetzt irgendwo unter ferner liefen in den Eingeweiden der Seite versteckt, ist für ein AAA MMO was bisher in der Top-Leiste residierte ziemlich fragwürdig.

 

Sollte sich dieses Design als Dauerlösung durchsetzen, sage ich ganz offen und ehrlich (und dies ist nicht als Troll-Drohung oder so gemeint) sehe ich als WILDSTAR-Spieler leider keinen Nutzen mehr für mich in der Buffed-Seite.

Denn jetzt für das Spiel meiner Wahl nach Infos suchen und klicken und ewig rumscrollen zu müssen...sry aber das können dann doch zu viele andere Seiten deutlich besser.   

 

so long

Da muss ich dir leider recht geben das neue Design sieht echt bescheiden aus.Das Alte war bei weitem übersichtlicher.Erst hat man News von 19.02 dann auf einmal sachen von 5h und weniger total durcheinander.Warum der wechsel unbedingt sein musste verstehen wohl auch nur die wenigsten.


----------



## Centerman (4. März 2015)

Also ich finde das neue Design gelungen und zeitgemäß. Die Größe stört mich auch nicht bzw. nicht mehr als auf anderen Seiten. Einfaches Mittel: STRG + Mausrad und schon habe ich die Schriftgröße die mir gefällt.


----------



## Nisbo (4. März 2015)

Mir gefällt das neue Design nicht wirklich, dachte erst mein Browser hat ne Macke ^^

Macht es bitte wenigstens etwas dunkler oder bietet verschiedene Styles an, so geht das Lesen doch arg auf die Augen.

 

Ich hoffe ihr habt die Kommentarfunktion auch erneuert denn die war wirklich total unübersichtlich durch diese ganze Verästelung.

Einfach der neuste Beitrag immer oben, sprich so wie hier im Forum alles untereinander nur halt nach dem timestamp DESC sortiert.


----------



## Spongel (4. März 2015)

Oje...leider ist das Design genauso unangenehm wie das von pc games  seit pc games geändert wurde bin ich nur noch auf gamestar unterwegs...

 

ich versteh nicht wie man eine seite von der übersicht so sehr verschlechtern kann...schade aber werde versuchen mich daran zu gewöhnen.


----------



## Gilion (4. März 2015)

Naja, nachdem sich meine Augen nun auch etwas an das grelle Weiß gewöhnt haben und nicht mehr so sehr brennen, möchte ich anmerken das mir das Aussehen der neuen Seite eigentlich auch nicht wirklich zu sagt... aber das ist ja Geschmackssache, mir gefällt schliesslich auch nicht wirklich das Aussehen von der PCGames.de...

 

Ich bin allerdings inzwischen ohnehin in einem gleichgüldigen Modus weswegen mir es eigentlich ohnehin recht egal ist wie die Seite schlussendlich aussieht, solange ich meine Zeit nicht mit unnötiger Sucherei auf der Seite verschwenden muss und das wird auch primär meine Entscheidung beeinflussen, ob ich weiterhin Infos von hier, oder doch eher von wo anders beziehe. 

 

Allerdings möchte ich mich der Bitte, die Seite etwas dunkler zu machen, anschliessen...


----------



## Zophar1234 (4. März 2015)

Diese neue Version von eurer Webseite ist was für Generation Smartphone / Tablet. Zu groß und zu unübersichtlich alles. Die Webseite sieht unfertig aus, als ob man die Hälfte vergessen hat.

Nun gut über Geschmack lässt sich bekannterweise streiten, aber das....  <_<

 

Füllt halt den leeren Raum von mir aus mit Werbung oder Farbe aber lasst die Webseite nicht so nackt aussehen.

 

Zu dem möchte ich mich meinen Vorpostern anschliessen:


Allerdings möchte ich mich der Bitte, die Seite etwas dunkler zu machen, anschliessen...


 

Das Weiß beisst einfach zu sehr...


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (4. März 2015)

kann mich da meinen Vorrednern/innen nur anschliessen: leider schiefgegangen, oder wie man Chef sagen würde "verschlimmbessert"

 

es ist ja generell immer so eine Sache mit Veränderungen, weil ja ein Teil es gut finden und ein Teil halt schlecht

aber hier ist die Übersicht nun total verloren gegangen, Zeitlinie innerhalb der Artikel durcheinander, sieht grausam auf nem größeren Monitor aus!

das Kommentar in der Art "wir wollten endlich mal Artikel hervorheben" find ich total schwach, denn dafür hattet ihr immer das kleine-Feuer-Symbol und ich habe Eure Seite bevorzugt, weil endlich mal ich als Leser mich entscheiden konnte was für mich interessant ist und nicht das Nötigen durch unterschiedliche Artikel-Formate/-Grüßen mich zu Eurem Lieblingsartikel führen sollen  ganz böses Mojo!

 

naja, ich hoffe ihr macht noch mehr Verbesserungen anhand des Feedbacks all Eurer Leser (gerne auch ein Rollback!) ansonsten werde ich ganz zu Wowhead umswitchen, denn deren WoW-Datenbank ist immer aktuell und top, was Eure seit MoP (oder war es schon Cata) nicht mehr ist!


----------



## Nexilein (4. März 2015)

Ich finde auch die Übersicht hat ziemlich stark gelitten:

 

Ganz oben kommen vier "*Top-News*", darunter dann *News* die etwas weniger top sind. Rechts daneben gibt es  den *News-Ticker*.

Ganz unten auf der Seite kommen dann noch einmal *News*, und irgendwo zwischendrin sind Tests, Videos und *WoW-News* versteckt.

 

Das sind 5 verschiedene News-Kategorien die auf der ganzen Seite verteilt sind.

Die neueste Meldung zu WoW, aktuell die Anpassungen an den CC Effekten, ist die unterste Meldung auf der Seite; der 10 Tage alte Artikel zu den Raid-Pets ist ziemlich weit oben zu finden, obwohl es ja eigentlich einen extra Abschnitt zu WoW Patch 6.1 gibt.

 

Alles in allem sehr verwirrend, vor allem weil die Verteilung der Meldungen über die Seite für mich nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar ist.

Warum befindet sich der Artikel über "Serious Games" ganz oben? Der ist A.) alt und hat B.) nur relativ wenig Kommentare. Bei einem Artikel den ich ganz oben finde würde ich genau das Gegenteil erwarten: entweder neu, oder sehr oft kommentiert.


----------



## Zaiph (4. März 2015)

Dank dem neuen unübersichtlicheren Design muss man sich eine andere Newsseite suchen.

Wenn jemand gerade eine kennt bitte PM an mich.


----------



## Calatin (5. März 2015)

Oo WARUM?

 

Ich finde das neue Layout total daneben! Die Überschriften sind alle abgeschnitten. Alles in allem viel weniger übersichtlich als vorher. 

In meinen Augen Fail.


----------



## Kryos (5. März 2015)

Luftiger und freundlich heller - aber leider zu platzverschwenderisch. Bitte etwas kleinere Fonts und alles ein klein bischen dichter zusammen. So scrollt man sich einen Wolf.


----------



## Destructix (5. März 2015)

Alles viel zu groß bei dem neuen Design. Habe das gefühl beim Scrollen eher was zu verpassen als mehr an Übersicht zu gewinnen.


----------



## dingsd (5. März 2015)

Bitte macht das alte Design auch online so das man hin und her wechseln kann. Ich finde das neue Design , nett gesagt, bescheiden  . Ich hoffe das es noch besser wird.

 

 

Grüße


----------



## Krakk (5. März 2015)

Ich begleite buffed als treuer Leser nun schon seit 9 Jahren vieles hat sich auf buffed in der Zeit verändert an vieles musste man sich erst gewöhnen Mansches hat einem gut oder weniger gut gefallen

Aber an das neue Layout von euch kann und werde ich mich nicht gewöhnen ich finde es schrecklich

Werde die Seite wohl nur noch aufrufen um kurz  den buffedCast und die buffedShow anzuklicken


----------



## Raijka (5. März 2015)

Zu erst dachte ich mein Rechner hat nen Virus dann mein Browser spinnt aber nach einer gewissen Zeit habe ich es endlich begriffen die Seite sieht gewollt so bescheiden aus AUA mir tun die Augen Weh.

Sorry Leute aber geht meiner Meinung gar nicht einfach Grausig wo lese ich jetzt die WoW News bei euch kann ich das meinen Augen nicht antun.


----------



## New-Member (5. März 2015)

Bin in der Community schon länger nicht mehr aktiv, aber in der Hoffnung auf Zugang zum alten Design, melde ich mich zu Wort um mich den letzten Postern anzuschließen.

 

Ebenfalls finde ich das neue Design zu groß, unübersichtlich und scroll-lastig.

Meiner Meinung nach habt Ihr für den Leser zuhause am Desktop einen Schritt zurrück gemacht.

 

Ihr sagt, Euch habe das alte Konzept aufgrund seiner Unanpassbarkeit genervt. Evtl wäre daher der Kompromiss beide Versionen anzubieten eine gute Möglichkeit, obwohl dies natürlich in Zukunft doppelte Arbeite bedeuten würde.


----------



## eMJay (5. März 2015)

So erstmal Zoom auf 75% damit ich mit der Arbeits-Gurke mit 1280x800 kein Augen-Krebs bekommen. Alles viel zu groß, man scrollt sich einen ab mir tut der Zeigefinger vom Scrollen schon weh. Wie es dann daheim aufm 24" ist werde ich nachmittags sehen. 

 

Das Drop-Down Menü ist fürn Ar*** 

 

z.B. Community -> damit ich ins Forum komme muss ich erstmal auf Community... dann wieder ganz nach links damit ich Forum/Blogs usw. auswählen kann. Sowas erwarte ich direkt unten drunter. -> Maus-Kilometer wird es bezahlt? 

 

Setzten 6!!!


----------



## Elenenedh (5. März 2015)

Guten Morgen!

 

Da etwas nicht so funktioniert wie erwartet habe ich die Startseite mit einem Aktualitätsticker aufgebaut.

 

Danke für euer bisheriges Feedback. 

 

Edit: Ich lasse jetzt für eine Woche die Finger vom Aufbau der Startseite, danach sammel ich gerne das bis dahin wieder aufgelaufene Feedback ein und gebe es weiter.

 

PS: Die alte und die neue Seite laufen nicht auf demselben System für das Frontend - da wird es leider schwer, zwischen alt und neu umschalten zu können.


----------



## Ogil (5. März 2015)

z.B. Community -> damit ich ins Forum komme muss ich erstmal auf Community... dann wieder ganz nach links damit ich Forum/Blogs usw. auswählen kann. Sowas erwarte ich direkt unten drunter. -> Maus-Kilometer wird es bezahlt? 

 

Wenn Du einfach auf "Community" klickst landest Du auch im Forum - ganz ohne Bonusmeilen.

 

Ich finde den "Aktualitaetsticker" so besser - als regelmaessiger User bin ich an den neuesten News interessiert. Die "beliebtesten" oder "wichtigsten" News habe ich vermutlich ohnehin schon gelesen oder verfolge gar die Diskussion. Und die aktuellen News nur in einem kleinen Newsticker an der Seite zu haben ist dann eher anstrengend...

 

Als kleine Bug/Problem-Anmerkung: Im Top-Menue auf der Hauptseite funktionieren die meisten Menues ja so, dass man auf der linken Seite Untermenues hat und sich durch ein "hoovern" dieser der Inhalt rechts aendert. Nur beim "Community"-Eintrag scheint das nicht der Fall zu sein. Diverse Eintraege scheinen einfach nur ein Link zu sein und rechts wird immer nur die Info zu "Foren" angezeigt. Ausser dann bei "Team" wobei dort auffaellt, dass die Schriften so gross sind, dass bei einigen Team-Mitgliedern die Namen ganz komisch umgebrochen oder gar abgeschnitten werden.


----------



## eMJay (5. März 2015)

Wenn Du einfach auf "Community" klickst landest Du auch im Forum - ganz ohne Bonusmeilen.  
 

Nö


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2015)

Nö


Doch, das ist verlinkt. Welchen Browser in welcher Version nutzt du?


----------



## eMJay (5. März 2015)

Ja es ist verlinkt hab es eben im Quelltext nachgeschaut.

Beim klick passiert aber nichts.

Das Hover-Menu geht auch sobald ich drüber geh über die ganze Nav-Leiste. (Sieh Bild)

 

Browser ist Chrom.

 

Hab es aber noch in Firefox getestet da ist es ok.

 

Dann noch auf 100% im Chrom da ist es auch ok.  (90% ist auch noch ok aber bei 75% gibt es den Bug)

 

Sieht so aus als hinge es mit dem Zoom zusammen.


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2015)

Das wird sich auch nicht ändern. Die Seite ist nicht für Browser-Zoom-Stufen gebaut.


----------



## eMJay (5. März 2015)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht... Sry für fehl Alarm


----------



## Ogil (5. März 2015)

Hmm - ich nutze auch Chrome und hab gerade mal mit dem Zoom rumgespielt und das funktioniert alles korrekt bei mir. Eventuell also das Problem in Kombination mit der Aufloesung. Wobei ich es zumindest in 1920x1080 und 1680x1050 probiert habe (hab hier 2 Screens).


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2015)

Währ es möglich via der forumsuche rechts oben auch in der wow datenbank zu suchen als extrafeld ?

 

Erledigt.


----------



## Nexilein (5. März 2015)

Da etwas nicht so funktioniert wie erwartet habe ich die Startseite mit einem Aktualitätsticker aufgebaut. 
 

Danke, das ist ein echter Segen :-)


----------



## Zahleb (5. März 2015)

Wieso denkst du, dass die DB verkümmert ist?

 

Damit meine ich nicht unbedingt die Datenbank als solche, sondern vor allem fehlende Kommentaren zu Gegenständen. Natürlich liegt das an den Benutzern selbst, aber warum kommentieren diese so wenig ?

Werden überhaupt noch aktuelle Daten hochgeladen?

Die aktuelle BLASC-Software stammt vom 05.04.2013 und der Link zum BLASC3-Forum führt ins Nirwana. Das wirkt alles etwas stiefmütterlich.


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2015)

Die Software benötigte bisher auch keine Aktualisierung, weil die Einzelmodule patchbar sind und bei der Installation in letzter Version herunter geladen werden.

 

Wo hast du denn den Link her?


----------



## HugoBoss24 (5. März 2015)

optisch finde ich es erstmal furchtbar bisher. kann aber auch daran liegen das man eben an die "alte" ansicht gewöhnt war. aber auf den ersten blick wie gesagt gefällt es mir überhaupt nicht. alles viel zu groß und dadurch muss man scrollen die ganze zeit und das mag ich persönlich nicht so ganz.

benutze firefox und weiß leider nicht ob man rauszoomen kann dann wäre es vieleicht halb so wild. naja mal abwarten, eventuell ist es nur ne gewohnheitssache mit der abneigung


----------



## Prismatech1 (5. März 2015)

Bitte Bitte gebt das alte layout als auswahl möglichkeit zurück . das neue ist schaurig. trau mich chon nicht mehr auf die seiten weils grusselt.


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2015)

Bitte Bitte gebt das alte layout als auswahl möglichkeit zurück .

 

Das ist nicht möglich.


----------



## Zahleb (5. März 2015)

Wo hast du denn den Link her?

 

Der Link befindet sich auf der BLASC-Seite rechts in dem Kasten "Feedback und Support"


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2015)

Der Link befindet sich auf der BLASC-Seite rechts in dem Kasten "Feedback und Support"

 

Danke, ist ersetzt.


----------



## Alri (5. März 2015)

Das ist nicht möglich.

 

 

 

warum das denn ? pcgh hat doch diesen classic mode. und ihr solltet ja vermutlich das selbe/gleiche cms nutzen.

 

 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Classic/   vs   http://www.pcgameshardware.de/News/

 

meine wahl ist da eindeutig schnell getroffen.

 

 

grüßle


----------



## KilJael (5. März 2015)

"Viele" ist halt auch wenig aussagekräftig bei vielleicht 20 bis 30 Leuten, die sich das neue Design vorab in der Beta angeschaut haben.  Wir haben notiert, dass es einige Leute gibt, die die Schrift zu groß finden. Wir werden es aber nicht jetzt, ad hoc und sofort alles ändern, solange es auch in der ähnlichen Menge Leute gibt, die die Größe der Schrift in Ordnung finden. Deine Kritik ist aufgenommen, mehr kann ich dir aktuell nicht sagen.

Naja aber dafür muss ich mir doch nur den allgemeinen Tenor hier anschauen, die meisten sagen es ist schlicht unübersichtlich und zu grell, die Sortierung fragwürdig etc. Warum die Forenanzeige von früher (6 Foren-threads, jeweils in der passenden Farbe) jetzt fast ganz unten ist (ohne farbliche Markierung..) ist mir ein Rätsel, zumal dort auch die Sortierung aufgegeben wurde, früher konnte hat man buffed geladen und eine Übersicht gehabt in der alle Themen/Spiele gleich berücksichtigt wurden, jetzt sind in der Übersicht fast nur Technik/Support Threads gelistet und genau 1 Thread über ein Spiel (Stand 19:57). 

Ich versteh auch nicht das "riesige" Problem daran das man das alte Layout nie mehr nutzen kann, das Design müsste ja an sich noch vorhanden sein, sofern man beim umstellen nicht komplett alles weggeworfen hat und jetzt darauf abspielt das sich die Leute entweder dran gewöhnen oder der Seite den Rücken kehren


----------



## Derulu (5. März 2015)

Ich versteh auch nicht das "riesige" Problem daran das man das alte Layout nie mehr nutzen
 

Ich nehme an, dass es einen Grund hat, weshalb man gewechselt hat und dass dies derselbe Grund ist, weshalb es eben nicht möglich ist, das alte Layout nebenher nutzbar zu machen....

 

 

 

 ist mir ein Rätsel, zumal dort auch die Sortierung aufgegeben wurde, früher konnte hat man buffed geladen und eine Übersicht gehabt in der alle Themen/Spiele gleich berücksichtigt wurden, jetzt sind in der Übersicht fast nur Technik/Support Threads gelistet und genau 1 Thread über ein Spiel (Stand 19:57).
 

Vermutlich weil von: ganz ganz früherem "Thread mit aktuellstem Beitrag aus jedem Spiele-Unterform", auf der Startseite zumindest zu: "allgemein Thread mit aktuellstem Beitrag" gewechselt wurde, wie es aussieht


----------



## LoveThisGame (6. März 2015)

Also auch auf den fünften und sechsten Blick finde ich die neue Seite immer noch ziemlich unübersichtlich, insbesondere die Kommentare unter den einzelnen News sind viel zu übertrieben groß nach meinem Geschmack.

 

Was mir auch stark abgeht sind die aktuellsten Foren Themen auf der Startseite.

 

Insgesamt sicherlich moderner bzw zeitgemäßer aber definitiv nicht besser!


----------



## Nisbo (6. März 2015)

Ich denke mal im Endeffekt ist es egal was wir hier schreiben, das neue Design ist beschlossen und wird sowieso bleiben da können hier noch so viele sagen das es ihnen nicht gefällt, zurück rudern wird vermutlich keiner 

Schaut jetzt halt aus wie das 0815 Blog von Max Mustermann und nicht mehr wie von einer professionellen Seite aber das muss ja jeder Seitenbetreiber selber entscheiden was er haben möchte.

Irgendwie komme ich auch nicht mehr auf meinen Premium Account, im Profil unter BENUTZERNAME --> Einstellungen --> Premium steht

 

Premium-Daten
Du hast keinen Premium-Account!
Unter *http://shop.computec.de/* kannst du einen erstellen. Weitere Informationen zu Premium findest du auf *http://premium.buffed.de*.

 

 

kann allerdings die Buffed Show und auch die alten Ausgaben runter laden, Werbung wird auch keine angezeigt.

Oder wo kann man seinen Premium Account verwalten ? Bzw das Abo kündigen


----------



## Ogil (6. März 2015)

warum das denn ? pcgh hat doch diesen classic mode. und ihr solltet ja vermutlich das selbe/gleiche cms nutzen.

 

Der "Classic Mode" da ist aber auch nicht das "alte" Design sondern einfach nur ein paar andere Einstellungen des "Normal Mode" - also gleiches Framework/CMS. Das waere hier sicher auch moeglich - aber das ist nicht das gleiche wie das alte Buffed-Design und hiesse erstmal ein Schwung Extra-Arbeit um ein Design im neuen System zu erstellen welches dem alten Design aehnlich waere.


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2015)

warum das denn ? pcgh hat doch diesen classic mode. und ihr solltet ja vermutlich das selbe/gleiche cms nutzen.

 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Classic/   vs   http://www.pcgameshardware.de/News/

 

 

Das ist immer noch das neue Responsive-Layout, nur andere News-Ticker-Boxen.


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2015)

Irgendwie komme ich auch nicht mehr auf meinen Premium Account, im Profil unter BENUTZERNAME --> Einstellungen --> Premium steht

 

Premium-Daten
Du hast keinen Premium-Account!
Unter *http://shop.computec.de/* kannst du einen erstellen. Weitere Informationen zu Premium findest du auf *http://premium.buffed.de*.

 

 

kann allerdings die Buffed Show und auch die alten Ausgaben runter laden, Werbung wird auch keine angezeigt.

Oder wo kann man seinen Premium Account verwalten ? Bzw das Abo kündigen

 

Das nennt man Bug und genau dafür ist der Thread bzw. das Forum hier auch gedacht. :-)


----------



## Nugorra (6. März 2015)

Schaut jetzt halt aus wie das 0815 Blog von Max Mustermann und nicht mehr wie von einer professionellen Seite aber das muss ja jeder Seitenbetreiber selber entscheiden was er haben möchte.

 

Dann möchte ich nicht wissen was du als porfessionell ansiehst.

Das Design ist, an professionellen Standards gemessen, gut.

Im technischem Bereich, hab ich aber auch schon bei 0815 Blogs bessere Umsetzungen gesehen.

(Aber ich fange an mich hier zu wiederholen^^)


----------



## Nexilein (6. März 2015)

Mit dem Design kann ich mittlerweile ganz gut leben, nachdem die News jetzt wieder chronologisch angezeigt werden.

 

Was mich jetzt noch etwas stört ist die Übersicht über die Forenaktivität:

1. zu weit unten

2. die Themen dürften im Vergleich zu den Forennamen stärker hervorgehoben werden

3. man landet über den Link auf der ersten Seite der Threads, und nicht mehr beim aktuellsten Beitrag


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2015)

Premium-Infos sind jetzt korrekt verfügbar.


----------



## Spleener (6. März 2015)

Erster schneller Eindruck:

 

Neue Technik - TOP  und längst überfällig 

Aufbau -- OK

Farbe & allgemeine Optik:  Na ja  

 

 

Mein erster spontaner Gedanke war:

Die unverwechselbare Einzigartigkeit, was buffed.de von der Optik her ausgemacht hat musste dem standard Einheitsbrei weichen, wie es unzählige Seiten gibt.

 

Eine kurze Suche ergab folgendes Ergebnis:

http://www.mmobomb.com/news/

http://www.mmo-spy.de/

http://mmorpg.de/

 

Im Vergleich zu unverwechselbaren Seiten:

http://www.mmorpg.com/newsroom.cfm

http://www.mmo-champion.com/content

 

Ich weis, ein Grafiker oder Designer sagt: Die sind doch trotzdem total anders.

Für Designer oder Grafiker stimmt das auch. Der Leser hingegen reagiert nicht auf Feinheiten sonder nur auf sehr deutliche Unterschiede.

 

Ein letzter Punkt, wo ich oftmals das Gefühl hab das es nur mir so geht oder einfach kaum einer anspricht:

Auf Papier wird schwarze Schrift auf weißem Papier verwendet um den Kontrast und die Lesbarkeit zu erhöhen. Papier reflektiert nur, leuchtet nicht selber.

Im Gegensatz dazu ist das Weiß vom Monitor aber beleuchtet und strahl einen an. Ich kenn einige Agenturen die kein Weiß sondern einen leichten Grauton verwenden um Leser eben nicht zu blenden.

 

Ich persönlich verweile auf Seiten die kein grelles Weiß als Hintergrund verwenden meist länger.

 

Gruß

 

P.S.

Den leichten Mecker aber bitte nicht Missverstehen: Eure Leute machen generell alle einen sehr guten Job. Die Inhalte eurer Seite waren und sind sehr gut. Und ich bin auch gerne hier um mich über News in dem Markt zu informieren.

 

Daher auch mal ein herzliches Danke an alle Mitarbeiter bei euch.


----------



## Nisbo (6. März 2015)

Premium-Infos sind jetzt korrekt verfügbar. 

 

Nööö nicht wirklich 

 

Dein Abonnement verlängert sich nach dem * 2015-03-07* automatisch um * .* *Kündigungsinformationen:*
Dein aktives Abonnement kannst du natürlich bequem telefonisch, schriftlich oder per Email über unseren Abo-Dienstleister kündigen. Hier geht es zu den Kontaktdaten des Abo-Dienstleisters.
 


 

Verlängert sich automatisch um was ? ^^

 

Kündigen ist aber nicht wirklich bequem, na ich rufe mal an mal gucken ob das bequem geht 

Bequem wäre es per Klick auszuschalten, kompliziert ist anrufen und in Warteschleifen hängen oder Emails schreiben die keine Vorlage haben und vermutlich nicht rechtzeitig gelesen werden.

 

EDIT: Ging tatsächlich relativ einfach per Telefon


----------



## Nisbo (6. März 2015)

@ Spleener

 

Genau das was Du aufgezählt hast meinte ich mit 0815 Standardblog im Vergleich zu professionellen Seiten, professionell ist natürlich in der Hinsicht objektiv, jeder urteilt bzw bewertet halt anders.


----------



## Niwrad (6. März 2015)

Als Jahrelanger Leser eurer seite fand ich eure änderungen bisher immer positiv. Klar ist alles Geschmackssache, doch ich persönlich finde euer neues Design einfach nur Hässlich. Wünschenswert wäre eine möglichkeit zum alten Design zu wechseln. Ich besuchte die seite Täglich, doch bei dem aussehen gehe ich lieber auf Konkurenzseiten, die genauso Informativ aber Augenschonender sind. Bitte macht was, möchte euch ungern aus meinen Favoriten entfernen.

 

MfG Niwrad


----------



## Spleener (6. März 2015)

Genau das was Du aufgezählt hast meinte ich mit 0815 Standardblog im Vergleich zu professionellen Seiten, professionell ist natürlich in der Hinsicht objektiv, jeder urteilt bzw bewertet halt anders.

 

Du wolltest vermutlich nur die Optik anspielen, unabhängig vom redaktionellen Inhalt.

 

 

 

 Schaut jetzt halt aus wie das 0815 Blog von Max Mustermann und nicht mehr wie von einer professionellen Seite...
 

Ich vermute mal, dass deine Formulierung da vielleicht falsch angekommen ist.


----------



## Nugorra (6. März 2015)

Du wolltest vermutlich nur die Optik anspielen, unabhängig vom redaktionellen Inhalt.

 

 

 

 

Ich vermute mal, dass deine Formulierung da vielleicht falsch angekommen ist.

 

Naja, da ich Frontend-Developer bin, seh ich das ja sowieso alles noch einmal anders ^^


----------



## Nisbo (6. März 2015)

Du wolltest vermutlich nur die Optik anspielen, unabhängig vom redaktionellen Inhalt.

 

 

 

Ja sicher, über die Artikel gibts ja nichts zu meckern und darum gehts hier im Thread ja auch nicht


----------



## Blutzicke (6. März 2015)

Ich haben den Thread jetzt nicht durchgelesen, aber:
Kann man dieses imo häßliche Smartphone-Layout mit seinen riesigen verpixelten Überschriften, Buttons und leeren Flächen, was hier seit kurzem scharf geschalten ist, auf der Webseite irgendwie abschalten...auf das alte Layout zurück? Auf meinem kleinen 8"-Tablet mag's ja noch irgendwie gehen, aber auf meinem Desktop-PC mit nem 28" 2560x1440er Monitor sieht das einfach nur schlimm aus.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. März 2015)

Das ist nicht möglich.


----------



## Loony555 (7. März 2015)

Guten Morgen!

 

Da etwas nicht so funktioniert wie erwartet habe ich die Startseite mit einem Aktualitätsticker aufgebaut.

 

Danke für euer bisheriges Feedback. 

 

Edit: Ich lasse jetzt für eine Woche die Finger vom Aufbau der Startseite, danach sammel ich gerne das bis dahin wieder aufgelaufene Feedback ein und gebe es weiter.

 

PS: Die alte und die neue Seite laufen nicht auf demselben System für das Frontend - da wird es leider schwer, zwischen alt und neu umschalten zu können.

 


Mit dem Design kann ich mittlerweile ganz gut leben, nachdem die News jetzt wieder chronologisch angezeigt werden.

 

Macht für mich auch den entscheidenden Unterschied.

So ist das ganze wirklich brauchbar und übersichtlich.


----------



## Stichbimbuli (7. März 2015)

Ich hatte mich die ganze Zeit gefragt, was es wohl ist, was mich am neuen Design so stört.

Eben viel es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen.

 

Es springt einem quasi alles ins Gesicht. Die Grafiken, die dicken Umrandungen, die Texte & Überschriften etc.

Ich habe jetzt extra für Buffed auf 75% gestellt und siehe da, jetzt gefällt es mir richtig gut.

 

Etwas mehr Dezenz und die Seite wäre richtig gut.


----------



## Geige (7. März 2015)

Da ich mir zunächst nicht sicher war, ob mir das neue Design wirklich nicht gefällt, oder

ob es reine Gewöhnungssache ist, habe ich mich mit meiner Kritik zunächst zurückgehalten.

Nachdem ich die "neue" Seite jetzt aber einige Tage genutzt habe, muss ich nun doch sagen:

Das war wohl ein Schuss in den Ofen.

 

Meine Kritikpunkte wären:

- Zu viel gescrolle: Auf meinem großen 22" Monitor geht es gerade noch so, aber wenn ich die Seite nur mal kurz zwischendurch mit meinem Unilaptop (17") besuchen will,

drehen sich mir die Fußnägel hoch. Auf einen Bildschirmabschnitt passen gerade mal 2 1/2 Newsmeldungen, oder die TV-Box. "Nur schnell mal" schauen, was es so neues gibt fällt also flach.

- Zu viel weiße Fläche. Die Seite sieht insgesamt sehr "zerstückelt" aus, da das Bild zur News und der Kurztext in der Höhe versetzt sind. Diese Anordnung macht es mir zumindest gefühlt schwerer die für mich interessanten Neuigkeiten und Artikel zu finden.

- Forenticker. Das Forum ist sicherlich nichtmehr so gut besucht, wie noch 2008, trotzdem gab es noch ab und zu interessante Threads, auf die man dank dem Ticker auch

leichter mal gestoßen ist.

- Alte News. Auf der alten Seite war ganz am unteren Ende noch eine Liste mit den News der letzten Tage. Das war vorallem deswegen gut, da es in den Kommentaren durchaus auch Tage danach noch gute Diskussionen gegeben hat, denen man so relativ einfach folgen konnte. Auf der neuen Seite wüsste ich nichteinmal, wo ich die älteren News finden kann.

- Die Schirft ist in den Artikel zu groß.

- In den Kommentarantworten steht noch immer die aktuellste Nachricht ganz oben. Wenn man die Kommentare ganz durchlesen will ist man immernoch am

permanenten runter, und dann wieder hochscrollen.

 

Ich würde mir eine optinale "Classic-Ansicht" wünschen.


----------



## Derulu (7. März 2015)

Ich würde mir eine optinale "Classic-Ansicht" wünschen.
Das hat der ZAM schon beantwortet:


 

Das ist nicht möglich.

 

 

 

 

 - Zu viel weiße Fläche. Die Seite sieht insgesamt sehr "zerstückelt" aus, da das Bild zur News und der Kurztext in der Höhe versetzt sind. Diese Anordnung macht es mir zumindest gefühlt schwerer die für mich interessanten Neuigkeiten und Artikel zu finden.
 

Kann es sein, dass auf deinem Gerät ein Addblocker läuft? Ich denke nämlich, dass dort, wo viel weiße Fläche zu finden ist, an manchen der Stellen eigentlich Werbung stehen sollte, hab aber gerade keinen Rechner zu Hand, an dem ich das testen könnte, in der Firma läuft automatisch ein Addblocker und zuhause war ich zuletzt nicht ausgeloggt auf buffed.de online um mir das mal ansehen zu können, im Account seh ich das aufgrund von Premium wiederum nicht


----------



## Geige (7. März 2015)

Ich hab hier auf buffed.de einen Premium-Account, weshalb ich sowieso keine Werbung sehe.

Ob das Bild jetzt aber durch große weiße Flächen, oder durch Werbung zerstückelt wird ist doch eigentlich im

Endeffekt relativ egal, oder?


----------



## Derulu (7. März 2015)

Ich hab hier auf buffed.de einen Premium-Account, weshalb ich sowieso keine Werbung sehe.
 

Das erkärt schon mal die vielen weißen Flächen, die seh ich nämlich auch^^

 

 

 

 Ob das Bild jetzt aber durch große weiße Flächen, oder durch Werbung zerstückelt wird ist doch eigentlich im Endeffekt relativ egal, oder?
 

Jain - viele kritisieren hier vorrangig das viele Weiß (von dem sie sich geblendet fühlen) und weniger bisher die von dir angesprochenen Zerstückelung. Dass es aber gar so viel Weiß ist, liegt wohl auch daran, dass einige der Flächen sonst mit Werbung "bunter" würden. Allerdings war meine Frage tatsächlich eine ernstgemeinte, ich hab ja auch einen Premiumaccount und ich wollte wissen, ob es mit Werbung auch so aussieht. Da ich aktuell aber (noch 1,5h) "auf Arbeit" bin, hier der Addblocker aber verpflichtend läuft, ist es mir momentan nicht möglich, das selbst auszuprobieren.


----------



## Geige (7. März 2015)

Ich habe mich gerade eben ausgeloggt, um mir die Seite in "natura" anzusehen.

 

Die großen leeren Felder zwischen den einzelnen News bestehen nach wie vor. Ob es mit Werbung insgesamt weniger blendet ist

schwer zu sagen, da im Hintergrund gerade eine GW2 Werbung geschaltet ist, die auch sehr viel weiß enthält.


----------



## KilJael (7. März 2015)

Das hat der ZAM schon beantwortet:

 

 

Das kauf ich ihm nicht ab, versucht ihr wirklich den Leuten zu sagen, dass die neue Version Grafiken aussperrt? Das nur bestimmte Designs zugelassen werden? Falls ja, sollte derjenige welche das Update aufgespielt hat vielleicht darüber nachdenken eine andere Software zu nutzen. Ich glaub eher es ist eine schlichte hinhalte Taktik in der man den Leuten solange sagt es würde nicht gehen bis sich keiner mehr beschwert (weil er es für sinnlos erachtet) oder alle die es stört weg sind (Warum auch immer man seine Community ausdünnen will)


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (7. März 2015)

@KilJael:

/sign


----------



## Starblaster (8. März 2015)

Ich find ja man muss nicht mit jeder Internet-Bugwelle mit schwimmen. Leider habt Ihr das hier ... Inhalte sind wie immer top aber die eingeschobenen Mega-Header gefallen mir persönlich nicht  und das "Klinik-Weiß" ist irgendwie ... naja ... einfallslos. Mein Fazit: Guter Inhalt (wie immer ) aber schlichtes, funktionales Design ... und irgendwie passts einfach nicht zum Thema Spiele ... (insbesondere mit Fokus auf Fantasy MMOs). Ja, es dürfte dann doch etwas kreativer sein für meinen Geschmack. Ist aber nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung und soll die vermutlich vielen Arbeitsstunden, die man da reingesteckt hat nicht diskreditieren ... ein einfaches funktionales Design das alle Geschmäcker zufriedenstellt zu erstellen ist eben nicht so einfach. Ich find halt nur hier passt das Aussehen und Handling nicht so recht zum Thema. Und das die Blogs jetzt so unpersönlich daherkommen ist auch ein bisschen Schade ...


----------



## Blueeye52 (8. März 2015)

Also ich hab mal ausnahmsweise nix zu meckern^^. Mir gefällts.


----------



## Borinor (8. März 2015)

Ich hätte gerne die Möglichkeit die Hintergrundfarbe und/oder Thema selber auszuwählen. Das weiß ist mir zu hell und wirkt irgendwie kahl.

Wie andere auch schon angemerkt haben ist mir die Schrift auch zu groß außerhalb des Forums..

 

Der Rest ist soweit OK


----------



## Dagonzo (8. März 2015)

Das kauf ich ihm nicht ab, versucht ihr wirklich den Leuten zu sagen, dass die neue Version Grafiken aussperrt? Das nur bestimmte Designs zugelassen werden? Falls ja, sollte derjenige welche das Update aufgespielt hat vielleicht darüber nachdenken eine andere Software zu nutzen. Ich glaub eher es ist eine schlichte hinhalte Taktik in der man den Leuten solange sagt es würde nicht gehen bis sich keiner mehr beschwert (weil er es für sinnlos erachtet) oder alle die es stört weg sind (Warum auch immer man seine Community ausdünnen will)

Das sehe ich ähnlich. So nach dem Motto: "Wir erhören euch, wir beachten was ihr schreibt" ist für mich schlicht weg auch nicht glaubwürdig. Ich hatte es ja gleich am Anfang des Threads schon geschrieben, dass sich daran nichts ändern lassen wird. Größtes Problem an der Sache ist wohl, hier auf Buffed bekommen sie von Computec vorgeschrieben was sie machen dürfen und was nicht. Deshalb können wir hier auch schreiben was wir wollen. Ich jedenfalls bin auch nur noch sporadisch hier. Und das will bei mir als häufiger und langjähriger Besucher der Seite schon was heißen.

Die Besucherzahlen haben eh schon deutlich in den letzten zwei Jahren abgenommen. Und das neue Design fördert jedenfalls nicht die Besucherzahlen.


----------



## XRayFanatic (9. März 2015)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit auch das alte Frontend weiter zu benutzen ? Mir gefällt das neue Layout leider mal so überhaupt nicht


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2015)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit auch das alte Frontend weiter zu benutzen ? Mir gefällt das neue Layout leider mal so überhaupt nicht 


Das hat ZAM schon beantwortet:
Nein, dass ist nicht möglich.


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2015)

Das kauf ich ihm nicht ab, versucht ihr wirklich den Leuten zu sagen, dass die neue Version Grafiken aussperrt? Das nur bestimmte Designs zugelassen werden? 

 

Das hat nichts mit Grafiken zu tun, sondern mit dem Aufbau, Responsive-Strukturen und Corporate Design. Es gibt Möglichkeiten der Anpassungen, was auch bereits gemacht wurde, vergleiche dazu pcgames.de pcgameshardware.de und buffed.de und auch an den Farben im Head-Bereich haben wir auf Wunsch bereits was geändert. Und natürlich erhören wir Euch, auch wenn wir nicht jeden individuellen Wunsch umsetzen können, werden die Anmerkungen trotzdem aufgenommen und nach Möglichkeit Anpassungen vorgenommen. Aber das alte Design wird nicht zurückkehren. Die Software dahinter ist übrigens eine Verlagsinterne Eigenentwicklung mit zugeschnittenen Funktionen für redaktionelle Notwendigkeit, kein gekauftes PHP-CMS.


----------



## Nugorra (9. März 2015)

Die Software dahinter ist übrigens eine Verlagsinterne Eigenentwicklung mit zugeschnittenen Funktionen für redaktionelle Notwendigkeit, kein gekauftes PHP-CMS.

 

Wie meinst du das mit gekauft? Drupal z.B. ist kostenfrei vom System und damit kommt man seeehr weit. Habt ihr euch echt ein ganzes CMS selbst gebaut? (wenn ja: Zu viel Zeit und Geld? Dann drück ich mal die Daumen das es auch sicher ist.)


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2015)

Wie meinst du das mit gekauft? Drupal z.B. ist kostenfrei vom System und damit kommt man seeehr weit. Habt ihr euch echt ein ganzes CMS selbst gebaut? (wenn ja: Zu viel Zeit und Geld? Dann drück ich mal die Daumen das es auch sicher ist.)


Das System hinter den Seiten ist natürlich eine (Weiter-)Entwicklung unseres CMS über Jahre hinweg und kommt nicht nur auf buffed.de zum Einsatz. Systeme deren Quellcode nicht jeder einsehen und analysieren kann und ohne Plugin-Orgien durch Drittentwickler sind um Welten sicherer, als bspw. das genannte.


----------



## Nisbo (9. März 2015)

Jein, das ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert, sicher fehlen viele Ansatzpunkte wenn man die Quellcode nicht kennt, auf der anderen Seite fehlen aber 1000ende von Augen welche Fehler finden.

 

....../var/www/STORAGE/forumneu/........


----------



## Teires (9. März 2015)

Auf mich wirkt das neue Layout abschreckend.

Weniger Übersicht, da die News nun in 2 Spalten nebenbeinander stehen.

Links News, rechts Videos und Posts...das war übersichtlich.

Usernamen stehen nun in News über den Posts, statt daneben.

Für gewöhnlich liest man in unseren Gefilden von links nach rechts, weshalb auch links befindliche Usernamen leichter vom Post zu trennen sind und erheblich zur Übersicht beitrugen.

Weniger belebt, da man nicht mehr sieht wenn jemand etwas neues in einer News postet. Wirkt auf einen Schlag wie eine Seite ohne Community.

Hat für mich deutlich an Identität verloren.

Nun sieht buffed aus, wie nahezu jede andere Seite, die ich genau wegen dem Layout größtenteils meide.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2015)

Hmm... letzte Woche war das aber mal da, dass man sehen konnte, bei welcher News das letzte mal etwas kommentiert wurde.


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2015)

Jein, das ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert, sicher fehlen viele Ansatzpunkte wenn man die Quellcode nicht kennt, auf der anderen Seite fehlen aber 1000ende von Augen welche Fehler finden.
 
....../var/www/STORAGE/forumneu/........


Die Forensoftware ist nicht die Webseite, die teilen sich nicht mal die gleichen Server. ^^
Full Path Disclosure mag manchen Betreibern Panik machen, aber hier kannst du nicht viel damit anfangen. Natürlich trotzdem unschön, wenn die Entwickler der Forensoftware diesen Bug seit mind. 3 Versionen drin haben.


----------



## Elenenedh (10. März 2015)

Auf Papier wird schwarze Schrift auf weißem Papier verwendet um den Kontrast und die Lesbarkeit zu erhöhen. Papier reflektiert nur, leuchtet nicht selber.

Im Gegensatz dazu ist das Weiß vom Monitor aber beleuchtet und strahl einen an. Ich kenn einige Agenturen die kein Weiß sondern einen leichten Grauton verwenden um Leser eben nicht zu blenden.

 

 

 

Ich hab mir das schon einmal speziell herausgeschrieben. Ich starte heute auch noch eine Umfrage die hoffentlich noch mehr buffedFans nutzen werden - bitte macht da auch mit! Je mehr Feedback wir haben, desto besser  Danke trotzdem noch einmal für euren Einsatz und dass ihr eure Sorgen mit uns teilt!


----------



## Elenenedh (10. März 2015)

Ich hatte mich die ganze Zeit gefragt, was es wohl ist, was mich am neuen Design so stört.

Eben viel es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen.

 

Es springt einem quasi alles ins Gesicht. Die Grafiken, die dicken Umrandungen, die Texte & Überschriften etc.

Ich habe jetzt extra für Buffed auf 75% gestellt und siehe da, jetzt gefällt es mir richtig gut.

 

Etwas mehr Dezenz und die Seite wäre richtig gut.

 

Ist zoome üblicherweise nicht aber dank dir hab ich es jetzt ausprobiert. Und ich muss dir zustimmen


----------



## Elenenedh (10. März 2015)

- Alte News. Auf der alten Seite war ganz am unteren Ende noch eine Liste mit den News der letzten Tage. Das war vorallem deswegen gut, da es in den Kommentaren durchaus auch Tage danach noch gute Diskussionen gegeben hat, denen man so relativ einfach folgen konnte. Auf der neuen Seite wüsste ich nichteinmal, wo ich die älteren News finden kann.

 

 

Es gibt ein Artikel-Archiv in das alles auf der Seite reinläuft. Aber ich denke, ich werde am unteren Aufbau eh in den kommenden Tagen noch herumschrauben.


----------



## Elenenedh (10. März 2015)

Ich habe mich gerade eben ausgeloggt, um mir die Seite in "natura" anzusehen.

 

Die großen leeren Felder zwischen den einzelnen News bestehen nach wie vor. Ob es mit Werbung insgesamt weniger blendet ist

schwer zu sagen, da im Hintergrund gerade eine GW2 Werbung geschaltet ist, die auch sehr viel weiß enthält.

 

Mach mir mal bitte einen Screenshot, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es die Werbeflächen sind, die bei Premium ausgeblendet werden, oder ob es nicht was anderes ist.


----------



## Wynn (10. März 2015)

ausgeloogt erscheint eine javascript werbung und eine winkelförmige telekom werbung

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (10. März 2015)

Also bei mir sieht die Seite folgendermaßen aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

 

Okey, wenn ich mir den Post von Wynn ansehe scheint das wohl ein Bug zu sein.

Mein verwendeter Browser Opera in folgender Version:


Über Opera
Versionsinformation
Version
12.16
Build
1860
Plattform
Win32
Betriebssystem
Windows 7
Browser-Identifikation

Opera/9.80 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64) Presto/2.12.388 Version/12.16


----------



## Sivowarai (10. März 2015)

Ich habe die Seite mit Opera 12.17 (Presto Engine) ausprobiert, bei normaler Fenstergröße wird die Seite normal angezeigt, bei Vollbild wird sie wie bei Geige zerstückelt. Mit der Chromium Version 28 ist alles bei Vollbild normal.


----------



## ZAM (10. März 2015)

Ich habe die Seite mit Opera 12.17 (Presto Engine) ausprobiert, bei normaler Fenstergröße wird die Seite normal angezeigt, bei Vollbild wird sie wie bei Geige zerstückelt. Mit der Chromium Version 28 ist alles bei Vollbild normal.

 

Wir würden gern, aber mangels Funktionalitätsunterstützung gibt es keinen Support für Opera mit veralteter Engine.


----------



## Grados (11. März 2015)

Achja. Was mir aufgefallen ist:

Heute ist ne Umfrage zur neuen Website gestartet. Das Umfragefenster wenn man runterscrollt, verdeckt dann das Menü oben.

 

Hier ein Bild:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/55792992/pc/buffed.png

 

Browser: Firefox 36.0.1

 

 

Edit: Nochwas is mir gerade aufgefallen, weil ich unter ZAM geschrieben habe.

Der Hintergrund wo mein Benutername steht hat fast dieselbe Farbe wie der Schreibhintergrund der Admins. Weiss nicht ob das so gewollt ist oder nicht.


----------



## ZAM (11. März 2015)

Edit: Nochwas is mir gerade aufgefallen, weil ich unter ZAM geschrieben habe.

Der Hintergrund wo mein Benutername steht hat fast dieselbe Farbe wie der Schreibhintergrund der Admins. Weiss nicht ob das so gewollt ist oder nicht.

 

Das ist eigentlich ein Thema für ein neues Topic, weil Foren-Spezifisch, nicht Redesign der Webseite. Aber ich sag es mal so, der Fabcode ist Zufall und schon seit Monaten so ^^ Ist mir nur in der Betriebsblindheit nie aufgefallen, weil wir vorher schon Admin-Hervorhebungen hatten und mit dem letzten Update der Forensoftware hat der Hersteller für den Standard-Header von Beiträgen offenbar die gleiche. Ich passe das die Tage mal etwas an, danke.


----------



## Derulu (11. März 2015)

und mit dem letzten Update der Forensoftware hat der Hersteller für den Standard-Header von Beiträgen offenbar die gleiche. 
 

Es ist nicht ganz die gleiche, der Grauton ist ein wenig anders^^


----------



## ZAM (11. März 2015)

Es ist nicht ganz die gleiche, der Grauton ist ein wenig anders^^

 

Leider ein bisschen zu wenig anders ^^


----------



## Nexilein (13. März 2015)

Eine Kleinigkeit die mich UNGLAUBLICH NERVT: Bei den News steht teilweise nicht mehr um welches Spiel es sich handelt.

 

Beispiel: "Japanischer Launch-Trailer"

Schöner: "Bloodborne: Japanischer Launch-Trailer"


----------



## Masato2 (14. März 2015)

Bei mir ist die Schrift zu groß (siehe Anhang), so das die unten abgeschnitten wird

Diese Störung tritt auch bei PC-Games & PC-Games-Hardware auf.

Auf anderen Browern sieht das normal aus.

Ich benutze Firefox 36.0.1

Was ich schon versucht habe:

- Cookies & Cache gelöscht --> kein Erfolg

- Schriftgröße geändert --> keinerlei Effekt (FF übernimmt das ja von der Seite)

- Zoom auf 100% --> keinerlei Effekt (war schon auf 100%)

- Adblocker --> nach dem Einschaltes des AdBlockers war die Werbung weg, ansonsten keinerlei Effekt


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. März 2015)

Hm... eigenartig.

 

Gerade frisch den FF auf 36.0.1 geupdated, und die Seite sieht ganz normal aus. Nicht wie bei dir.

 

[attachment=13810:buffed_ff36.PNG]

 

Ich nutze ihn auf Win 8.1 x64. Und wie sieht das bei dir aus?


----------



## murriati (15. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

 

ich hab da mal eine Frage zu dem Design der Buffed Seite. Habe ich in meinen Einstellungen die Möglichkeit den weissen Hintergrund zu verändern und Ihm eine andere Farbe zu geben?

Wenn ich mir länger die Webseite anschaue schmerzen meine Augen weil der hell strahlende Hintergrund sehr stark leuchtet. Da fand ich die Farbgestaltung der alten Seite besser.

 

Über eine Info würde ich mich freuen.

Viele Grüße und noch einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. März 2015)

Bei mir ist die Schrift zu groß (siehe Anhang), so das die unten abgeschnitten wird

Diese Störung tritt auch bei PC-Games & PC-Games-Hardware auf.

Auf anderen Browern sieht das normal aus.

Ich benutze Firefox 36.0.1

Was ich schon versucht habe:

- Cookies & Cache gelöscht --> kein Erfolg

- Schriftgröße geändert --> keinerlei Effekt (FF übernimmt das ja von der Seite)

- Zoom auf 100% --> keinerlei Effekt (war schon auf 100%)

- Adblocker --> nach dem Einschaltes des AdBlockers war die Werbung weg, ansonsten keinerlei Effekt

 

 

 

 


Hm... eigenartig.

 

Gerade frisch den FF auf 36.0.1 geupdated, und die Seite sieht ganz normal aus. Nicht wie bei dir.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

buffed_ff36.PNG

 

Ich nutze ihn auf Win 8.1 x64. Und wie sieht das bei dir aus?


 
 

Immerhin noch jemand mit dem gleichen Problem, wie ich es habe. Und das sogar mit einem anderen Browser, wo ich wieder kein Problem habe :/

 

 

Edit:

Wie wäre es denn mal mit einer Umfrage, ob den Leuten das neue Design der Webseite gefällt. Einfach nur "ja" oder "nein" als Antwortmöglichkeit. Ich meine nicht das sich daran was ändern sollte, selbst wenn es mehr als 50% der Nutzer negativ sehen. Aber interessant wäre das schon mal.


----------



## Nisbo (16. März 2015)

Das es nicht gefällt sieht man ja hier im Thread, in der Umfrage zur Seite und bei FB.

"Big Boss" hat neues Design beschlossen und ZAM muss dem folgen.

 

Es wird jetzt einfach ausgesessen, irgendwann geben wir Ruhe und akzeptieren was uns aufgezwungen wurde.

Ist ja auch ihre Seite, können ja machen was sie wollen, man muss dann halt nur notfalls mit den Konsequenzen leben können.

 

Für mich war das der Grund mein Premium-Abo zu kündigen, haje werbefrei geht auch mit Addblocker.


----------



## ZAM (16. März 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt, eine bockige "Es passiert nicht sofort nachdem ich meine Meinung kund getan habe und deswegen ist hier alles doof"-Mentalität bringt da auch nichts. Lasst uns das Feedback bitte erstmal sammeln und anschließend evaluieren. Design-Anpassungen werden nicht übers Knie gebrochen, vor allem weil es einige Bereiche betreffen würde. Geduld


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. März 2015)

Das es nicht gefällt sieht man ja hier im Thread, in der Umfrage zur Seite und bei FB.

 

Äh, diese pauschale Aussage ist ja nun auch nicht korrekt 

 

In den meisten Fällen äußern sich nur User wenn ihnen irgendwas nicht gefällt. Ist bei den ganzen MMOs ja auch so, dass eine Minderheit der Anwender sich in den Foren beschwert und nicht die große Masse kommt und sagt, dass alles gut ist.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. März 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt, eine bockige "Es passiert nicht sofort nachdem ich meine Meinung kund getan habe und deswegen ist hier alles doof"-Mentalität bringt da auch nichts. Lasst uns das Feedback bitte erstmal sammeln und anschließend evaluieren. Design-Anpassungen werden nicht übers Knie gebrochen, vor allem weil es einige Bereiche betreffen würde. Geduld 

Ach ich denke ich habe schon Geduld. Aber ich sehe es auch realistisch. Ist so wie bei mir in der Firma. Wird was beschlossen, dann bleibt das auch so. Und selbst bei kleinen Änderungen wird niemand wirklich zufrieden gestellt. Liegt halt aber auch daran das wir zu viele Besucher haben.... ähm Mitarbeiter, die selbst die eurer Webseite locker übersteigt. Da werden selbst Abteilungen mit 100 Leuten nicht gehört, wenn sie anderer Meinung sind. Je größer eine Firma, desto unflexibler werden sie und je weniger werden auch einzelne gehört.  

Aber ich lass mich auch gerne positiv überraschen. Aber wie gesagt, ich sehe es realistisch und am Grundgerüst ändert sich nicht wirklich was.


----------



## ZAM (16. März 2015)

Ach ich denke ich habe schon Geduld. Aber ich sehe es auch realistisch. Ist so wie bei mir in der Firma. Wird was beschlossen, dann bleibt das auch so. Und selbst bei kleinen Änderungen wird niemand wirklich zufrieden gestellt. Liegt halt aber auch daran das wir zu viele Besucher haben.... ähm Mitarbeiter, die selbst die eurer Webseite locker übersteigt. Da werden selbst Abteilungen mit 100 Leuten nicht gehört, wenn sie anderer Meinung sind. Je größer eine Firma, desto unflexibler werden sie und je weniger werden auch einzelne gehört.  
Aber ich lass mich auch gerne positiv überraschen. Aber wie gesagt, ich sehe es realistisch und am Grundgerüst ändert sich nicht wirklich was.


Das war auch auf niemanden persönlich bezogen.
Was das Grundgerüst der Darstellung angeht hast du durchaus recht, daran können wir auch nichts ändern, aber an Kleinigkeiten natürlich. Auch wenn es schon erwähnt wurde, siehe bspw. die Header-Farbe, das war so nie im Konzept, aber wir haben Euch erhört, auch kommen jetzt noch ein paar Anpassungen bspw, bei den Bilderrahmen. Aber wie gesagt, wir müssen alle Anregungen erst evaluieren, inwiefern sie umsetzbar sind und mit dem Grundgerüst bzw. Framework noch funktionieren und ins Gesamtkonzept passen. Farbanpassungen mag jetzt trivial klingen, aber das kann den Gesamteindruck auch komplett verändern. Daher gibt es bei Anregungen erstmal die Sammlung der Feedback-Anzahl, prüfen, was eine Anpassung alles betreffen würde, Mockups wie es ausschauen könnte etc. Natürlich wird am Ende nicht jeder Einzelwunsch umgesetzt, aber unsere Aussagen bzgl. Feedback-Aufnahme sind kein einfaches "Bei der Stange halten", wie es ein paar ja gern sehen.


----------



## XRayFanatic (17. März 2015)

Corporate Design schön und gut, bei einer Homepage wie z.B. Mercedes Benz oder IBM macht das Sinn aber in keinster Weise bei einer Community Homepage die von Usern lebt und für User gedacht ist, der sich auf einer solchen Seite wohl fühlen sollte um diese auch zu nutzen. Der Verlag kann meinetwegen deren eigene Homepage im CD Design erstellen, da kräht kein Hahn danach.

 

Eine komplette Community zu zwingen ein vordefiniertes Design zu verwenden, das bei einem Großteil der User jetzt schon durchgefallen ist, macht mal einen richtigen schicken Eindruck. Ihr scheint es nicht nötig zu haben neue User zu gewinnen oder bestehende zu halten. Glückwunsch dazu. Da klingen solche spaßigen Sätze wie "aber wir haben Euch erhört" wie der blanke Hohn und den könnt ihr euch echt sparen. Hättet Ihr die User erhört wär dieses schwachsinnige Design schon lange weg vom Fenster. Mal ehrlich, welcher Anfänger in Sachen Webdesign läßt sich in der heutigen Zeit ein solch furchtbares Design einfallen ?? Jeder HTML Schüler haut auf Anfang ein besseres Design raus, welches nicht nach 10 Sekunden in den Augen brennt und man erstmal stundenlang einen gewissen roten Faden sucht um dieses grässliche Stück "Programmierkunst" zu bedienen. 

 

Naja, bin auch weg, gibt ja noch Manaflask und Konsorten, auf denen man Artikel noch ohne Augenkrebs lesen kann. In diesem Sinne live long and prosper, Für die Allianz. Bin weg


----------



## Lemura (17. März 2015)

Meine persönliche, ganz persönliche Meinung zu den neuen Design und Änderungen an buffed.de

 

Das neue Design finde ich jetzt nicht so schlimm. Die Übersichtlichkeit auf der Startseite ist nun viel besser und

strukturierter als vorher.

 

Aber was für mich und viele andere am schlimmsten ist: 

Mit den Wegfall von mybuffed ist auch was Besonderes gestorben.

Mybuffed war eine Seite für die User, wo man sich in der SB unterhalten könnte, 

sogar mit Mitarbeitern von buffed in Echtzeit. Man könnte Blogs schreiben über sich, über Spiele, seine

Hobbys und so weiter....

Jeder User hatte sein mybuffed-Profil, wo er etwas über sich schreiben könnte, mit oder ohne Bilder von sich.

Seine Spielinteressen und so weiter.

 

Leider ist mit der Umstellung das Profil nun Geschichte.

Blogs wurden vorher auch schon noch kaum geschrieben beziehungsweise bekamen keine Beachtung.

Nun wird es noch weniger, da das neue Design beziehungsweise Designmöglichkeiten der Blogs eine Frechheit ist.

Die SB ist nun komplett ausgestorben, was mir persönlich sowas von egal ist.

 

3 bis 4 User, wenn überhaupt, sind noch regelmäßig dort unterwegs. 

Die Interaktion mit den User tendiert zu Null.

 

Ich will das alte buffed wieder...


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. März 2015)

Die myBuffed-Features wurden nur an einen anderen Ort verschoben.

Die "laute Mehrheit" der User hat ein paar Probleme mit dem neuen Layout, aber noch lange nicht die gesamte Mehrheit der User.....

PS: Lasst sie doch erstmal das Feedback auswerten. Jeder einzelne Wunsch kann leider nicht umgesetzt werden.


----------



## Storyteller (17. März 2015)

So gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Ich habe am Wochenende nach der Umstellung im Teamspeak viel Zuspruch zum neuen Design erhalten. Es sähe moderner, frische aus und böte mehr Übersicht. Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden und die Erfahrung aus 14 Jahren redaktioneller Arbeit zeigt, dass man bei einem Redesign erst mal ein paar Leser/User verliert - das ist bei Print-Magazinen und Online so. Der Mensch ist eben ein Gewohnheitstier und so gefällt vielen das Alte erst einmal besser als das Neue. Diese Erfahrung haben wir auch bei den letzten Redesigns von buffed.de gemacht, ist schließlich nicht unser erstes.

 

Langfristig halte ich die Umstellung auf die neue Seite jedoch für den richtigen Schritt, auch wenn noch jede Menge Feinarbeit zu leisten ist. Viele Probleme zeigen sich erst bei der täglichen Arbeit, zudem sind wir auf euer Feedback angewiesen. Dabei gilt für uns nicht, einfach reflexartig jeden Vorschlag umzusetzen, zumal viele Ansichten gegensätzlich sind. Nein, wir müssen schauen, wie viele Leute was wollen und ob das auch technisch umzusetzen ist bzw. in das Gesamtkonzept passt. Seht daher die aktuelle Fassung als Ausgangspunkt für künftige Entwicklungen.

 

Grüße,

Oliver "Storyteller" Haake


----------



## Mottensack (17. März 2015)

Wie wäre es denn mal mit einer Umfrage, ob den Leuten das neue Design der Webseite gefällt. Einfach nur "ja" oder "nein" als Antwortmöglichkeit. Ich meine nicht das sich daran was ändern sollte, selbst wenn es mehr als 50% der Nutzer negativ sehen. Aber interessant wäre das schon mal.

 

 

Finde, dass ist eine gute Idee.

Problem ist nur, dass viele User (inkl. mir) die Umfrage hier auf der "Chaos-Seite" nicht finden wird ..


----------



## Derulu (17. März 2015)

Finde, dass ist eine gute Idee.
Problem ist nur, dass viele User (inkl. mir) die Umfrage hier auf der "Chaos-Seite" nicht finden wird ..


Dann helf ich euch mal:

http://www.buffed.de/buffedde-Brands-143860/News/buffedde-Erste-Umfrage-zum-neuen-Design-1153111/#answer213014


----------



## Nisbo (17. März 2015)

Ich kann mich jetzt natürlich irren aber ich glaube er meinte eine Umfrage im Stil

 

Was gefällt euch besser ?

1. Das alte Design

2. Das neue Design


----------



## KilJael (17. März 2015)

Ich kann mich jetzt natürlich irren aber ich glaube er meinte eine Umfrage im Stil
 der 
Was gefällt euch besser ?
1. Das alte Design
2. Das neue Design


Ich schätze mal das Problem daran ist dass in das neue "Design" Geld geflossen ist, würde man eine solche Umfrage starten und 2/3 der User, bzw. vielleicht sogar mehr, würden sagen das alte Design war besser, müsste man plötzlich den Leuten von oben erklären das man mal eben Geld zum Fenster raus geworfen hat, weil die Community keinen gefallen daran findet. Da ist die derzeitige Lösung profitabler, einige gehen, einige bleiben und einige denken Buffed richtet sich nach den Community Wünschen, obwohl sie nur Schadensbegrenzung betreiben

Edit: Und nein aus meiner Sicht ist der Übergang nicht Communityfreundlich abgelaufen, dass hätte man getan wenn schon die News zur Umstellung anders ausgesehen hätte. In etwa so dass man das neue Design vorgestellt hätte, auf Änderungen eingegangen wäre, neue Positionierungen aufgezeigt hätte (Den Forenticker müsste man suchen, die MyBuffed-Page soll wohl auch woanders sein) und das ganze mit einer sofortigen Umfrage beendet hätte statt 1 Woche zu warten, den kritische Stimmen hat es sicher schon vorher gegeben


----------



## Egooz (17. März 2015)

Ich kann mich jetzt natürlich irren aber ich glaube er meinte eine Umfrage im Stil

 

Was gefällt euch besser ?

1. Das alte Design

2. Das neue Design

 

Das bringt genau genommen nichts. Die Freizeit-Autisten würden das alte Design anklicken und hätten mit solchen Polls zusätzliches Futter, um die negative Stimmung anzufeuern. In ein paar Wochen hat sich die Stimmung wieder gelegt und von einigen Feinarbeiten ist wohl eh auszugehen.

 

Ich würde mir wünschen, den Forenticker präsenter zu platzieren. Der Ticker auf der alten Seite hat so auch mal Leute ins Forum gezogen, die dort sonst eher wenig zu finden sind. Zu den (zu) grellen Farben gab es ja schon genug Feedback.


----------



## Derulu (17. März 2015)

Schau mal wie lange es diesen Thread hier schon gibt (seit 26.1., es war der Thread für Beta-Feedback)...und eine News, mit einem Hinweis auf die laufende Beta+Link zur Betaseite gab es vorher auch schon, Anfang Februar....dass ohne Vorwarnung auf einmal umgestellt wurde, ist hier ja eigentlich nicht der Fall.

mybuffed gibt es übrigens nicht mehr (fast) alle Funktionen wurden aber ins Forum und in den Forenaccount integriert (Videoeinbettung in Blogs und S&F-Integration sind leider weg, die waren so scheint es, nicht übernehmbar)


----------



## ZAM (17. März 2015)

mybuffed gibt es übrigens nicht mehr (fast) alle Funktionen wurden aber ins Forum und in den Forenaccount integriert (Videoeinbettung in Blogs und S&F-Integration sind leider weg, die waren so scheint es, nicht übernehmbar)


Fast. Mybuffed war faktisch ein zweites Community-System das mit gewartet werden musste, bspw. bei internen Anpassungen am Tracking etc. Wir haben uns dann entschieden den weniger aktiv genutzten Community-Teil in den anderen zu integrieren. Das ist mir nach all den Jahren auch nicht leicht gefallen  Aber es war auch furchtbar veraltet. Die Video-Unterrubrik in den mybuffed-Profilen waren schon kurz nach Einführung damals eher nicht der Kracher und für das S&F-Spiel besteht schon ewig keine Zusammenarbeit mehr, auch wenn der Server noch funktional ist. Support haben wir dafür generell nie geleistet, weil wir keinen Zugriff auf die Server und die Daten haben.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. März 2015)

Dann helf ich euch mal:

http://www.buffed.de/buffedde-Brands-143860/News/buffedde-Erste-Umfrage-zum-neuen-Design-1153111/#answer213014

Ich traue es mich gar nicht zu schreiben, aber irgendwie habe ich das gleiche Problem wie der erste Poster bei dieser "Umfrage"

Ich finde dort die Fragen einfach nicht.

 

Und wie hier schon jemand schreibt:

 


 

 

Finde, dass ist eine gute Idee.

Problem ist nur, dass viele User (inkl. mir) die Umfrage hier auf der "Chaos-Seite" nicht finden wird ..


----------



## Kelremar (17. März 2015)

Mich stört es, dass bei einer FullHD-Auflösung nicht einmal der Anreiß-Text der ersten News vollständig zu sehen ist - und wenn diese schreckliche Werbung am unteren Ende eingeblendet wird, dann muss man scrollen um überhaupt die News zu sehen.

 

 

Hab mal etwas mit Photoshop rumgespielt... [attachment=13811:buffed.png]


----------



## KilJael (18. März 2015)

Ich traue es mich gar nicht zu schreiben, aber irgendwie habe ich das gleiche Problem wie der erste Poster bei dieser "Umfrage"
Ich finde dort die Fragen einfach nicht.
 
Und wie hier schon jemand schreibt:
 

 Das Problem hatte sich bei mir gelöst als ich meinen PC genutzt hatte, wahrscheinlich fehlt da beim Smartphone nen Plug-in


----------



## Ascalari (18. März 2015)

Mich stört es, dass bei einer FullHD-Auflösung nicht einmal der Anreiß-Text der ersten News vollständig zu sehen ist - und wenn diese schreckliche Werbung am unteren Ende eingeblendet wird, dann muss man scrollen um überhaupt die News zu sehen.

 

 

Hab mal etwas mit Photoshop rumgespielt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

buffed.png

Sieht mal echt gut aus


----------



## Lionheart-69 (11. April 2015)

Eine Diskussion über ein Design fällt immer gleich aus:

Einem gefällt&#8217;s, einem anderen nicht. Das wird immer so sein. Eine Frage dazu ist also sinnlos.

Viel wichtiger finde ich die Frage wie die Leser mit der Werbeflut die über uns herein gebrochen ist zuwege kommen.

Auf der Startseite ploppt eine große Werbung auf, im Hintergrund gehen total unnötige Werbefenster auf. Wenn man mehrere Links öffnet kommt es gleich mal vor das über die automatisch mitgestarteten Werbeblöcke der Browser Performanceprobleme bekommt. Und finde dann mal gleich das Fenster das fast alles zum Stillstand bringt.

Ich verstehe schon dass sich die Seite über Werbung finanziert, nur im Moment ist sie so penetrant das sie schon störend wird. Und das ist sicher nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.


----------



## brave78 (16. Juli 2015)

Hi, Das Design ist auf jeden Fall besser als das alte, sieht übersichtlicher aus, nicht mehr so überladen..... zumindest wenn man Adblock nutzt..

 

Sorry heißes Thema aber PopUp Netflix Video mit Autoplay ist schonmal NOGO!

Dann die dicke Werbund im Hintergrund rings um Die Seite lenkt den lesefluss total ab und die Seite wirkt kunterbunt. Und die Werbung lenkt mich extrem ab!

 

*Platz für Moralteil.. wir leben von Werbung usw.*

 

Nur mal so als Tip ist zwar ein anderer Themenbereich aber vieleicht mal was für die Marketing Abteilung:

http://www.mobilegeeks.de/mobile-geeks-ab-dem-1-januar-2015-ohne-bannerwerbung/

 

Ansonsten haut Destiny aus der leiste oben und packt SWTOR rein da geht wieder was - außerdem ist Destiny Konsole only! und die Kommentare auf die News dazu sind auch sehr Mau 

 

 

 

 

Auch finde ich gut das ihr wieder wirkliche Artikel habt und euch von der Abart Artikel in "klick Bilder Galerien" zu posten verabschiedet habt.

DAS hat mich sowas von genervt, kein arikel sondern nur x Bilder zum durchklicken mit nem Satz dadrunter.

 

Was ich noch als hakelig empfinde ist das betrachten von Videos auf dem Smartphone wenn man in dan Landscape Modus wechselt und dann das Bild auf

Vollbild schalten will verschluckt er sich oft noch. (zumindest unter Android 5.x).


----------

